# Thatcher Dead Party 6pm Saturday 13 April Trafalgar Sq



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

To stop people asking for the details of the party, here they are in the title. People outside London may want to make their own arrangements.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm in Birmingham on Saturday - anything happening there?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I'm in Birmingham on Saturday - anything happening there?


dunno


----------



## secateurz (Apr 8, 2013)

shame on you


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> shame on you



Isn't this prick banned yet? 

Shame on YOU, you vile tosser.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> shame on you


Be fair, you can't expect him to know whats going on in Brum


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> shame on you


fuck you fuck you fuck you may you burn in hell for eternity and the devils poke your soft nether regions with sharp forks whenever you get halfway comfy.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 8, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> Be fair, you can't expect him to know whats going on in Brum


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought Class War called on the First Friday after the bitch died...


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought Class War called on the First Friday after the bitch died...


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> shame on you


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I thought Class War called on the First Friday after the bitch died...


SATURDAY!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

...


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> SATURDAY!


 
I'm partying all week


----------



## shifting gears (Apr 8, 2013)

I'll be on a train all day Saturday, but I'll be packing some cans


----------



## secateurz (Apr 8, 2013)

the bile contained in your replies just makes you look worse. shame on you.


----------



## fogbat (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> the bile contained in your replies just makes you look worse. shame on you.


Which is strange, cause I feel fucking GREAT!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> the bile contained in your replies just makes you look worse. shame on you.


 
Are you new?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> the bile contained in your replies just makes you look worse. shame on you.


fuck you you despicable cunt, i hope you get home and find people partying in your house at the demise of baroness thatcher lg om pc frs


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

Free Derry corner at 7.00pm tonight.. Chinese Lanterns will be released to the memories of the 1981 Hunger strike Martyrs and followed by a cavalcade of cars following the long overdue demise of War Criminal Margaret Thatcher..

plus:
there's apparently one in Glasgow George Square at 5:30 - with Mogwai performing this evening!


----------



## spring-peeper (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> the bile contained in your replies just makes you look worse. shame on you.




Leave them alone - they are celebrating.   It's the happiest I've seen them in years!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 8, 2013)

spring-peeper said:


> Leave them alone - they are celebrating. It's the happiest I've seen them in years!!!


 
Innt, this is our moment


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 8, 2013)

So up for a dance!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 8, 2013)

Is there anything gonna happen there this evening? (London) i'm around the corner at a soup run around then and might bring the crew to Traf for the craic....


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Is there anything gonna happen there this evening? (London) i'm around the corner at a soup run around then and might bring the crew to Traf for the craic....


 
Mozaz would certainly have organised one here if he had still been around...


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 8, 2013)

I wouldn't miss this for the world!


----------



## marty21 (Apr 8, 2013)

secateurz said:


> the bile contained in your replies just makes you look worse. shame on you.


 there is joy in the replies - pure joy


----------



## thelittlechef (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> dunno


 
I'm in Darwin on Saturday, anything happening there?

Such a shame I'll miss the parties...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

thelittlechef said:


> I'm in Darwin on Saturday, anything happening there?
> 
> Such a shame I'll miss the parties...


what darwin austrahlia?

chuck another shrimp on the barbie for us


----------



## BigTom (Apr 8, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I'm in Birmingham on Saturday - anything happening there?


 
yes: http://www.facebook.com/events/448577235219789/ no time yet so hopefully you're on facebook and can keep up to date with it there / have a look at Birmingham Indymedia or www.wmsolfed.org in a day or two when solfed have tied things down I imagine.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 8, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Is there anything gonna happen there this evening? (London) i'm around the corner at a soup run around then and might bring the crew to Traf for the craic....


 
Street party in Brixton!


----------



## thelittlechef (Apr 8, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> what darwin austrahlia?
> 
> chuck another shrimp on the barbie for us


 
Will do - crack a tinnie and try to explain to the right wing nutters that inhabit this part of the world why I am so happy!


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 8, 2013)

Glad the main party is on Saturday because I'm at my mums looking after her until Friday. Cant wait, its gonna be a corker!!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 8, 2013)

Playlists?

Here's one.
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL7971C2FF79F3F55D


----------



## shygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Street party in Brixton!


 
Where?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 8, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Where?


 
Outside the Ritzy.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 8, 2013)

Cool! Don't finish work til 8, but will pop along afterwards.


----------



## phildwyer (Apr 8, 2013)

Only just seen this news... so wish I was in the UK tonight... if any Brit's in Ensenada give me a shout...


----------



## IC3D (Apr 8, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Is there anything gonna happen there this evening? (London) i'm around the corner at a soup run around then and might bring the crew to Traf for the craic....


I couple of mates seem to think so, unless they're just baiting confused tourists.


----------



## maomao (Apr 8, 2013)

I finish work at 8. Hope it's not over by 8.30.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 8, 2013)

maomao said:


> I finish work at 8. Hope it's not over by 8.30.


if i can finish stuff i need to do i'll be down there round then too


----------



## Epona (Apr 8, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> I thought Class War called on the First Friday after the bitch died...


 
Definitely Saturday according to the faded and curling postcard that I've had on my wall for donkey's years!  Was beginning to think the day would never come


----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 8, 2013)

Is this still going ahead? I've heard via FB that it's been cancelled by order of the Police *eta* wrong thread


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 8, 2013)

jakethesnake said:


> I'm in Birmingham on Saturday - anything happening there?





BigTom said:


> yes: http://www.facebook.com/events/448577235219789/ no time yet so hopefully you're on facebook and can keep up to date with it there / have a look at Birmingham Indymedia or www.wmsolfed.org in a day or two when solfed have tied things down I imagine.


----------



## Sue (Apr 8, 2013)

Just mentioned on the R4 news: 'There have been some small-scale parties in London and Glasgow...'


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

Four of us on our way South on Saturday. To meet massed ranks of coppers no doubt


----------



## treelover (Apr 8, 2013)

FB page?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 8, 2013)

There'll be a thread - the media will go mad about it, Boris will weigh in.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 8, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Street party in Brixton!


 
In full swing by the looks of it. 







Credited to poster Kaka Tim who uploaded this elsewhere.


----------



## T & P (Apr 8, 2013)

audiotech said:


> In full swing by the looks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It was fucking rocking half hour ago when I (sadly) had to leave. Absolutely brilliant, happy vibe.


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 8, 2013)

good aul craic down there, beginin to get rowdy, wish I didnt have work in the mornin'!


----------



## underurnose (Apr 9, 2013)

have to say i wish i could witness this first hand.

go hard or go to hell.

though i hear they are down a couple of furnaces.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Street party in Brixton!


arbolioto Pabs   2m
Police in hot pursuit of #*thatcherdead* partygoers in Brixton pic.twitter.com/4c1S1AMMHE


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## 89 Til Infinity (Apr 9, 2013)

seems to be steadily rising up the charts

https://twitter.com/TheRealSimonsP/status/321368522569703426/photo/1


----------



## APA (Apr 9, 2013)

secateurz said:


> shame on you



I joined this site to say: it is generally acknowledged that killing political leaders and premieres is political assassination and not terrorism, precisely because it comes with the territory. Laughing at their death same thing, especially in the case of reasonable resentment. Also, Secateurz, go suck an ass' arse you suck ass arse suckin' sucka'.


----------



## Vinnieod (Apr 9, 2013)

Any parties this evening?


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 9, 2013)

Epona said:


> Definitely Saturday according to the faded and curling postcard that I've had on my wall for donkey's years! Was beginning to think the day would never come


 
my postcard says the same thing


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2013)

I stuck it up at work a few years ago, and they made me take it down about a year ago. May have to print off another and put it back up for this week.

So anyway, is there an urban meeting point for this saturday?


----------



## marty21 (Apr 9, 2013)

just saw a tweet from a journalist who is going to  Brixton tonight to find out about last night's party


----------



## xes (Apr 9, 2013)

Will I need to bring a bash helmet? 

what are the chances of this turning into a riot?


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 9, 2013)

Tony Blair: Margaret Thatcher death celebration parties in poor taste http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22080238

Worried, Tone?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 9, 2013)

xes said:


> Will I need to bring a bash helmet?
> 
> what are the chances of this turning into a riot?


 
And a mask?


----------



## cdg (Apr 9, 2013)

C4 says authorities are aware of a gathering on Saturday...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

cdg said:


> C4 says authorities are aware of a gathering on Saturday...


It would be surprising if they weren't after all the effort put into publicising it since 2004.


----------



## cdg (Apr 9, 2013)

Riot police called to a street party in Bristol last night as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 9, 2013)

cdg said:


> C4 says authorities are aware of a gathering on Saturday...


 
nicked from dennisr

They're probably watching you right now cdg

forgot link 

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...may-turn-into-security-nightmare-8566452.html

cdg


----------



## cdg (Apr 9, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> And a mask?


 
Before posting these kind of comments remember that people were sent to prison for posting off the cuff comments on the internet during the 2011 riots. Just saying.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

cdg said:


> Before posting these kind of comments remember that people were sent to prison for posting off the cuff comments on the internet during the 2011 riots. Just saying.


I am sure people reading this thread will be aware that many of the people sent down for august 2011 were caught because of cctv or other photography and act accordingly on the weekend.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 9, 2013)

cdg said:


> Before posting these kind of comments remember that people were sent to prison for posting off the cuff comments on the internet during the 2011 riots. Just saying.


 
"And a mask?" do you honestly think that would get someone sent down?


----------



## Struwwelpeter (Apr 9, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> "And a mask?" do you honestly think that would get someone sent down?


Make it a masked ball...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 9, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> "And a mask?" do you honestly think that would get someone sent down?


Leaving it at home might


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 10, 2013)

Big old scare tactics from The Evading Standards.....

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/h...lgar-square-8566679.html#.UWVdnwtSy58.twitter


----------



## J Ed (Apr 10, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Big old scare tactics from The Evading Standards.....
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/h...lgar-square-8566679.html#.UWVdnwtSy58.twitter


 
I thought neoliberalism ensured freedom of expression and the right to assemble?!


----------



## gunneradt (Apr 10, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Big old scare tactics from The Evading Standards.....
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/h...lgar-square-8566679.html#.UWVdnwtSy58.twitter


 
evening's entertainment


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like it is (yet again) the police scum who are gearing up for trouble. without them, it will be a happy occasion. You know full that it is those bastards who will instigate any trouble.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 10, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Big old scare tactics from The Evading Standards.....
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/h...lgar-square-8566679.html#.UWVdnwtSy58.twitter


Like fucking clockwork.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 10, 2013)

xes said:


> Looks like it is (yet again) the police scum who are gearing up for trouble. without them, it will be a happy occasion. You know full that it is those bastards who will instigate any trouble.


Or perhaps they will be as jolly and tolerant as they were in Brixton the other night.  You never know. 

OTOH some twat will probably throw a bottle at them. Then the shields will come out and the whole thing will be ruined for everyone.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 10, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Big old scare tactics from The Evading Standards.....
> 
> http://www.standard.co.uk/news/uk/h...lgar-square-8566679.html#.UWVdnwtSy58.twitter


 


> Senior officers, who began planning for the event two years ago, are acutely aware threats could come from militant far left groups, anarchists and Irish terrorists.


 
Who are they trying to kid? They just can't stand the fact that people are actively celebrating the death of their racist old witch. Cunts.


----------



## xes (Apr 10, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Or perhaps they will be as jolly and tolerant as they were in Brixton the other night.  You never know.


 I wish I could believe that, but this is already being plumped as some kind of mass terrorist event, playing on emotional language and twisting it it right round to justify what ever the police do. The vilification of anyone going on saturday is well underway, and come sunday, the papers will be full of praise of the police for beating the fuck out of anyone they can get their hands on.

As to your second point, alas you are probably right, but 10/1 on says that the cunt throwing a bottle will be undercover pig scum.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

xes said:


> I wish I could believe that, but this is already being plumped as some kind of mass terrorist event, playing on emotional language and twisting it it right round to justify what ever the police do. The vilification of anyone going on saturday is well underway, and come sunday, the papers will be full of praise of the police for beating the fuck out of anyone they can get their hands on.
> 
> As to your second point, alas you are probably right, but 10/1 on says that the cunt throwing a bottle will be undercover pig scum.


it will - or it certainly ought to - take more than one bottle for the police to do anything rash. BUT just a reminder: trafalgar square is not an open plaza, it is easy enough to seal off - as people may recall from mayday 2000 and from more recent student protests. one of the nice things about parties is wandering about, seeing the various rooms in the house and different people in them, and of course ultimately gravitating to the stairs and the kitchen. you don't sit in the front room throughout the event! similarly, there may be times when the poor behaviour of some people present, who may be wearing dark blue or black, may make others, who may be wearing all manner of colours, feel that moving from one 'room' to another will enhance one's enjoyment of the event. be prepared for such an eventuality, keep an eye behind you, and leave no reveller behind.


----------



## andysays (Apr 10, 2013)

Did anyone get one of these?


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

There will be more police than anarchists, they'll arrest everyone, section 44 should keep you all banged up until Thursday 

Russia Today are reporting "Thatcher funeral: police eye preemptive arrests"
Sky: Police scour social media sites as they try to identify individuals who may pose a threat to Baroness Thatcher's funeral.

I hope you all have a great time


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2013)

Section 44? My arse.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Section 44? My arse.


I don't know I live 9,000 miles away 

Section 44 section 97, there is always a way for a copper to nick you


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 10, 2013)

Section 60 is what you're after.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Section 60 is what you're after.


Well I hope no-one gets sectioned 
I hope you post loads of pictures and video's


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 10, 2013)

Had to post this, Frankie Boyle's joke in the middle is priceless


----------



## TopCat (Apr 10, 2013)

People should just come on down to central London. Events will be fluid and a laugh will be had. Just the sight of 1000 plus police on the streets will piss on the "whole country loves her" charade that has already worn as thin as a silver Rizla.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

1%er said:


> There will be more police than anarchists, they'll arrest everyone, section 44 should keep you all banged up until Thursday
> 
> Russia Today are reporting "Thatcher funeral: police eye preemptive arrests"
> Sky: Police scour social media sites as they try to identify individuals who may pose a threat to Baroness Thatcher's funeral.
> ...


when they're done with that scouring they can pop round and do some of my washing up.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 10, 2013)

Always makes me laugh how the police diligently gather intelligence to find out the 'plans' for events like this - they can never seem to get their heads round the fact that their never is a 'plan' - people turn up to see what will happen and react accordingly. The level of aggro is entirely down to how aggressive the police are intent on being and how people react to them.

Ooops - I've given the game away haven't I?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

Kaka Tim said:


> Always makes me laugh how the police diligently gather intelligence to find out the 'plans' for events like this - they can never seem to get their heads round the fact that their never is a 'plan' - people turn up to see what will happen and react accordingly. The level of aggro is entirely down to how aggressive the police are intent on being and how people react to them.
> 
> Ooops - I've given the game away haven't I?


and every time the game's given away they say 'no it can't be like that' and ignore it.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> when they're done with that scouring they can pop round and do some of my washing up.


I'm sure they'll know where to go


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

1%er said:


> I'm sure they'll know where to go


i wouldn't be too sure of that

the first time i was arrested i had to direct the police to stoke newington police station.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i wouldn't be too sure of that
> 
> the first time i was arrested i had to direct the police to stoke newington police station.


but they have got cars, computers and radios nowadays


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

1%er said:


> but they have got cars, computers and radios nowadays


they had cars, computers and radios then too. just no brain cells.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the first time i was arrested i had to direct the police to stoke newington police station.


So you aided and abetted in your own incarceration 

Or were they wanting to take you to Brixton


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2013)

1%er said:


> So you aided and abetted in your own incarceration


i didn't have much choice as i'd just been arrested. i think even the stupidest plod would have noticed something was amiss if i'd directed them back to my flat and wished them a pleasant evening as i walked up the stairs.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 11, 2013)

here's something to get us all in the mood for Saturday







needs music i think


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

I suppose an actual thread will have dibble all over it. So I am travelling to London for Saturday evening to take in the sights, maybe enjoy some of the excellent hostelrys in the SW1Y area.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> here's something to get us all in the mood for Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd suggest 'back home' by the england football team


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Big old scare tactics from The Evading Standards.....


 
The Mail online losing the plot as well - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atchers-funeral-enactment-poll-tax-riots.html


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 11, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The Mail online losing the plot as well - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atchers-funeral-enactment-poll-tax-riots.html


 


> One former anarchist told the Daily Mail that a leading member of the Black Bloc was a ringleader in the attack on the Tory HQ at Millbank in 2010. He said: ‘He will going and he will be prepared for trouble. It’s a perfect storm because the weather is warming up and that’s when it kicks off.​


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i didn't have much choice as i'd just been arrested. i think even the stupidest plod would have noticed something was amiss if i'd directed them back to my flat and wished them a pleasant evening as i walked up the stairs.


 
"Thank you for the escort home officer, much obliged"


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 11, 2013)

Leading member of the black bloc?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Leading member of the black bloc?


 
King of the Anarchists


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 11, 2013)

nutty article !


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok, how did editor make this thread be invisible in the regular forum?


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The Mail online losing the plot as well - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atchers-funeral-enactment-poll-tax-riots.html


 
"I was at the Poll Tax riots in 1990. I’ve heard that there may be a riot re-enactment in full costume by one of those historical re-enactment societies"
So is that what they're calling it now... ​


----------



## where to (Apr 11, 2013)

andysays said:
			
		

> "I was at the Poll Tax riots in 1990. I’ve heard that there may be a riot re-enactment in full costume by one of those historical re-enactment societies"
> So is that what they're calling it now...



If its a Chris knight quote it could be true. No matter how daft.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2013)

secateurz said:


> shame on you


 
It does start a bit late for those bringing kiddies tbf


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi  I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

Balbi said:


>


 
yes i am


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


 
Will you want details of my Facebook account too?


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> Will you want details of my Facebook account too?


funny enough not really


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


 
O Rly?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> funny enough not really


 
I guess you can just search on tags.


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

8ball said:


> I guess you can just search on tags.


 ???


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi  I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?



I smell bacon.


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I smell bacon.


 yes.... well done you have found a computer that incorporates smells


----------



## the button (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


This is me:







If you keep an eye out for me in the Square on Saturday, I'll be sure to introduce you to all my friends.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> yes.... well done you have found a computer that incorporates smells


 
Can we keep this one, it's been _kosher_ on the boards for ages.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


 
Piss off knobhead


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


no

next


----------



## killer b (Apr 11, 2013)

if editor turns up with his camera, i'd stay away from his lens too tbf.


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> no
> 
> next


 
Don't be put off, Tony - he's a cuddly pussycat really.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 11, 2013)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:


> I smell bacon.


yep, from letsby avenue farm


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

I don’t know why your all being rather annoyed at me with this because the reason for a protest is for (a statement or action expressing disapproval of or objection to something) so this means that you want your views to be heard with other people. In this case you need people aka the media to get your message out there larger then just a London.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

This isn't a fucking protest you dinlo


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Tony, would you post up your photo and work address please?  After we establish your bona fides we'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't be there on saturday but I'd be happy for tony to take my seat and hav my beer an pie. Unless he is actually OB in which case he cannot have my space


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> yes.... well done you have found a computer that incorporates smells



What a witty little piggie


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> I don’t know why your all being rather annoyed at me with this because the reason for a protest is for (a statement or action expressing disapproval of or objection to something) so this means that you want your views to be heard with other people. In this case you need people aka the media to get your message out there larger then just a London.


 
Why has that been written in another application and pasted into your browser?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 11, 2013)

Email to your superior for clearance?


----------



## 8ball (Apr 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Why has that been written in another application and pasted into your browser?


 
Probably duplicated across 10 other boards.


----------



## Wilson (Apr 11, 2013)

Ill help ya tony, make sure you've got a nicely ironed black shirt and doc martens with red laces, you'll blend in no prob.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sure Tony is nothing like his brother Wayne. He's just trying to explain to people how they should behave so they can better conform to his expectations and so he might better order his work day.


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Hi Tony, would you post up your photo and work address please? After we establish your bona fides we'll be happy to oblige.


 

I am working as a freelance photographer and will be sending them to Rex Features, I am not willing to upload a photo for obvious reasons but you are welcome to contact Rex if you wish.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> I am not willing to upload a photo *for obvious reasons *


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

is Mr. Features OB as well?


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> is Mr. Features OB as well?


 google it


----------



## the button (Apr 11, 2013)

Can't find a photographer called Tony Ker. Will it be under an alternative first name? Like Anthony? Or Juan?


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

the button said:


> Can't find a photographer called Tony Ker. Will it be under an alternative first name? Like Anthony? Or Juan?


or perhaps ker is a abbreviation for a surname


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> I am working as a freelance photographer and will be sending them to Rex Features, I am not willing to upload a photo for obvious reasons but you are welcome to contact Rex if you wish.


 So, you want to publish pictures of _us_, but don't want us to publish a picture of _you_? Yes?


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

http://politics.leics.gov.uk/mgUserInfo.aspx?UID=270


lol


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilf said:


> So, you want to publish pictures of _us_, but don't want us to publish a picture of _you_? Yes?


 
would not be you publishing would it now? it would be me publishing my own photo on this forum


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> http://politics.leics.gov.uk/mgUserInfo.aspx?UID=270
> 
> 
> lol


 i find that quite funny to be honest but that not me i have hair


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> would not be you publishing would it now? it would be me publishing my own photo on this forum


 Same difference, you want our pics to appear - but not your own.

Anyway, is this you?
http://www.tonykershawphotography.com/index.htm


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> I don’t know why your all being rather annoyed at me with this because the reason for a protest is for (a statement or action expressing disapproval of or objection to something) *so this means that you want your views to be heard with other people*. In this case you need people aka the media to get your message out there larger then just a London.


 
That's what all hacks say.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 11, 2013)

Kyriacou


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

sunnysidedown said:


> Kyriacou


Bless you.


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Same difference, you want our pics to appear - but not your own.
> 
> Anyway, is this you?
> http://www.tonykershawphotography.com/index.htm


 
yes that's my old website that i have not paid for ages so i would have thought it would have gone by now but here's a link to my blog http://tonykershaw.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## cesare (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Same difference, you want our pics to appear - but not your own.
> 
> Anyway, is this you?
> http://www.tonykershawphotography.com/index.htm


"currely studding"


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

cesare said:


> "currely studding"


 
Gotta pay those tuition fees somehow


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> or perhaps ker is a abbreviation for a surname



Wanker?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

cesare said:


> "currely studding"


 Cornish crazy paving.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> Hi I am a freelance photographer working on behalf of an London based photography agency, i am looking for people to photograph on the day, i am wondering if there is anyone here that would be willing to meet on saturday and to intrudice me to a few people ect?


 
just keep an eye out some of us are hard to miss


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Anyway, is this you?
> http://www.tonykershawphotography.com/index.htm


 


> Share on Bebo


 
Well, there goes a flashing light in the Operation Ore investigation office.


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

cesare said:


> "currely studding"


 as i said before thats my old website and there for not been updated in a while, im no longer studding, im now a normal person with a job


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> just keep an eye out some of us are hard to miss


 
Is that that fascist pub in Epsom?


----------



## cesare (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> as i said before thats my old website and there for not been updated in a while, im no longer studding, im now a normal person with a job


"There for"


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

I never want this week to end.


----------



## Thora (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm pretty sure someone else has first dibs on taking photos to sell to the press.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 11, 2013)

Thora said:


> I'm pretty sure someone else has first dibs on taking photos to sell to the press.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 11, 2013)

miaow


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

cesare said:


> "curly studding"


some sort of genital deformity perhaps


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> as i said before thats my old website and there for not been updated in a while, im no longer studding, im now a normal person with a job


 
Your domain name expires in May btw.


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> some sort of genital deformity perhaps


 
nope just spell check did not work


----------



## tonyker (Apr 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Your domain name expires in May btw.


 thank you.....


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> some sort of genital deformity perhaps


 If untreated it can lead to much binding in the marsh.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Your domain name expires in May btw.


If he flogs a photie from Saturday to the _Telegraph_ he could renew it for a fair few years.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

Wilf said:


> If untreated it can lead to much binding in the marsh.


bit of bondage perhaps


----------



## where to (Apr 11, 2013)

Why is this guy getting stick just for asking a question? If the answer is no fuck off can't folk just leave it at that.

The sarcy, smug responses are rather ironic given the conversation taking place on another thread.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 11, 2013)

where to said:


> Why is this guy getting stick just for asking a question? If the answer is no fuck off can't folk just leave it at that.
> 
> The sarcy, smug responses are rather _*ironic given the conversation taking place on another thread*_.


 link?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

where to said:


> Why is this guy getting stick just for asking a question? If the answer is no fuck off can't folk just leave it at that.
> 
> The sarcy, smug responses are rather ironic given the conversation taking place on another thread.


is there something wrong with irony?

also, we're always rude and intolerant to newbies. it's nothing more than an initiation rite, one we've all been through.


----------



## Thora (Apr 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to the Owen Jones Thatcher Death Drinks Shame photos to appear in print now.


----------



## where to (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> is there something wrong with irony?.



It makes folk look pretty daft if they are criticising one and not the other.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> nope just spell check did not work


Never trust MS spellcheck. Its grammar check is pretty ropey too.


----------



## andysays (Apr 11, 2013)

tonyker said:


> as i said before thats my old website and there for not been updated in a while, im no longer studding, im now a normal person with a job


 
None of us are "normal", and none of us have "jobs".

We are all, without exception, dangerous hardened revolutionary street fighters and don't really want to get our pictures in either the papers or Special Branch files, thanks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 11, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Never trust MS spellcheck. It's grammar check is pretty ropey too.


as i see


----------



## cesare (Apr 11, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> as i see


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 11, 2013)

andysays said:


> None of us are "normal", and none of us have "jobs".
> 
> We are all, without exception, dangerous hardened revolutionary street fighters and don't really want to get our pictures in either the papers or Special Branch files, thanks.


 
aye it gets seriously tricky to source babies to eat


once your names all over the friggin paper




*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 12, 2013)

Given the horrendous level of threat which the funeral of this great English heroin is under surely this is the moment in which the silent yeomen of Albion step forward to Defend their land from the haters of England, is there not some League that will come to our aid at this time?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

What's the EDL's take on this?


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> What's the EDL's take on this?


 
Offical page said she was a hero and stuff or something.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Offical page said she was a hero and stuff or something.


 
Any plans for a counter demo by them on saturday?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Any plans for a counter demo by them on saturday?


 
I know they're not very bright, but they wouldn't be that stupid. Would they?


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I know they're not very bright, but they wouldn't be that stupid. Would they?


 
It's be grand. Just imagine.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Any plans for a counter demo by them on saturday?


 
not that i have seen, will let you know if i see anything. doubt many of them would make it if they did.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> It's be grand. Just imagine.


 
Boneheads on fire off the shoulder of Nelsons Column, hurled bottles gleaming in the sunset near the National Gallery.


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 12, 2013)

I’m up for going Saturday evening, it feels like it will be a great comment to make on our past ‘dear leader’ but more importantly for me it’s about what is going on now, plus I think it has the potential to be a brilliant laugh. 

After some thought tho I’ve realised that I am put off by the police shit in the media, though I am aware giving in to threats is doing exactly what they are intended to do. It’s not that I’m a scared or intimidated so much as I’m feeling that I just can’t be arsed with their pathetic aggression, I cycle every day and I don’t need any more knuckle dragging hate in my life. Being in a kettle, however many good brothers and sisters are around you, you can’t escape the feeling that it’s like being forced to spend the evening with the most dim-witted bully in school, it just a complete drag and this is spoiling my anticipation of the event. I will def go Sat but need some wise words please.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> I’m up for going Saturday evening, it feels like it will be a great comment to make on our past ‘dear leader’ but more importantly for me it’s about what is going on now, plus I think it has the potential to be a brilliant laugh.
> 
> After some thought tho I’ve realised that I am put off by the police shit in the media, though I am aware giving in to threats is doing exactly what they are intended to do. It’s not that I’m a scared or intimidated so much as I’m feeling that I just can’t be arsed with their pathetic aggression, I cycle every day and I don’t need any more knuckle dragging hate in my life. Being in a kettle, however many good brothers and sisters are around you, you can’t escape the feeling that it’s like being forced to spend the evening with the most dim-witted bully in school, it just a complete drag and this is spoiling my anticipation of the event. I will def go Sat but need some wise words please.


 
Why write this in a different application?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> I’m up for going Saturday evening, it feels like it will be a great comment to make on our past ‘dear leader’ but more importantly for me it’s about what is going on now, plus I think it has the potential to be a brilliant laugh.
> 
> After some thought tho I’ve realised that I am put off by the police shit in the media, though I am aware giving in to threats is doing exactly what they are intended to do. It’s not that I’m a scared or intimidated so much as I’m feeling that I just can’t be arsed with their pathetic aggression, I cycle every day and I don’t need any more knuckle dragging hate in my life. Being in a kettle, however many good brothers and sisters are around you, you can’t escape the feeling that it’s like being forced to spend the evening with the most dim-witted bully in school, it just a complete drag and this is spoiling my anticipation of the event. I will def go Sat but need some wise words please.


don't get kettled!

seriously, though, there are moves preparatory to a kettle, such as a body of police gathering on either side of a road or forming a 'permeable cordon' through which people can drift for a few minutes before it becomes solid. keep an eye out for these. also, it's useful to have in mind one or two (preferably two) ways out of any situation, and to be aware of what's going on behind you. if you're with a friend you can look out for each other, and arrange a place to meet should you get separated. bring a good book in case you're there for some time.


----------



## klang (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> bring a good book in case you're there for some time.


 
and water / food. and an empty bottle.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> I’m up for going Saturday evening, it feels like it will be a great comment to make on our past ‘dear leader’ but more importantly for me it’s about what is going on now, plus I think it has the potential to be a brilliant laugh.
> 
> After some thought tho I’ve realised that I am put off by the police shit in the media, though I am aware giving in to threats is doing exactly what they are intended to do. It’s not that I’m a scared or intimidated so much as I’m feeling that I just can’t be arsed with their pathetic aggression, I cycle every day and I don’t need any more knuckle dragging hate in my life. Being in a kettle, however many good brothers and sisters are around you, you can’t escape the feeling that it’s like being forced to spend the evening with the most dim-witted bully in school, it just a complete drag and this is spoiling my anticipation of the event. I will def go Sat but need some wise words please.


I'm also put off, mainly because it's in the evening. There'll be lots of drinking, banners won't show up so well in photos, the whole thing will disintegrate into a ruck.


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> don't get kettled!
> 
> seriously, though, there are moves preparatory to a kettle, such as a body of police gathering on either side of a road or forming a 'permeable cordon' through which people can drift for a few minutes before it becomes solid. keep an eye out for these. also, it's useful to have in mind one or two (preferably two) ways out of any situation, and to be aware of what's going on behind you. if you're with a friend you can look out for each other, and arrange a place to meet should you get separated. bring a good book in case you're there for some time.


 
And plenty of booze!


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm also put off, mainly because it's in the evening. There'll be lots of drinking, banners won't show up so well in photos, the whole thing will disintegrate into a ruck.


 
Og well if the 'banners won't show up well' then i think everyone should stay at home and have a nice cup of tea instead.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I'm also put off, mainly because it's in the evening. There'll be lots of drinking, banners won't show up so well in photos, the whole thing will disintegrate into a ruck.


i think you should recall what mahler said to meinhof before the battle of tegelerweg, when ulrike wanted her car to be part of the barricade being built but didn't want to be nicked. mahler said she should park her car on the pavement where it would be out the way but also obstructing. i am sure you can work out a similar analogy for yourself which would allow you to partake to the limit you set yourself.


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> don't get kettled!
> 
> seriously, though, there are moves preparatory to a kettle, such as a body of police gathering on either side of a road or forming a 'permeable cordon' through which people can drift for a few minutes before it becomes solid. keep an eye out for these. also, it's useful to have in mind one or two (preferably two) ways out of any situation, and to be aware of what's going on behind you. if you're with a friend you can look out for each other, and arrange a place to meet should you get separated. bring a good book in case you're there for some time.


Not getting kettled usually means leaving the demo about 10 mins after you've arrived, in my experience the police permeable lines are already in place as the event starts and get sealed not that long after.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> Not getting kettled usually means leaving the demo about 10 mins after you've arrived, in my experience the police permeable lines are already in place as the event starts and get sealed not that long after.


i don't know which demos you've been to but i suspect i've been to rather more and the only demo i can think of where what you said is true was at victoria station against bush's visit in 2004.


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 12, 2013)

One thing that worked wonders once, take a pensioner with you, seriously, they let you out if you are with a frail old person. Everyone needs to take their mums! I'm a genious...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Just a word to the wise, it is not very hard to find the real details of some posters here, so be a little careful. Without using Twitter or Facebook I found 2 peoples real details with-in 40 minutes & with Twitter and Facebook, BuzzSW9 found 6 people in under an hour 

Be careful what you link to


----------



## craigxcraig (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> One thing that worked wonders once, take a pensioner with you, seriously, they let you out if you are with a frail old person. Everyone needs to take their mums! I'm a genious...


 
Funnily enough, was just chatting with my Mum re this and she wants to come along with me - perfect!

ETA: thought I was writing on the funeral not the Saturday party - I'm away this w/e - taking my Mum to the funeral day shenanigans!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> One thing that worked wonders once, take a pensioner with you, seriously, they let you out if you are with a frail old person. Everyone needs to take their mums! I'm a genious...


take the corpse of margaret thatcher with you then and if trapped go to a copper and tell him your gran's come over all poorly.


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i don't know which demos you've been to but i suspect i've been to rather more and the only demo i can think of where what you said is true was at victoria station against bush's visit in 2004.


the 3rd student fees demo, the police had a prolonged kettle planned from long before it started, I think they wanted revenge for the second fees demo, which was hilarious, watching a load of fat coppers being given the run arround by a bunch of school kids.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> the 3rd student fees demo, the police had a prolonged kettle planned from long before it started, I think they wanted revenge for the second fees demo, which was hilarious, watching a load of fat coppers being given the run arround by a bunch of school kids.


another thing which prevents kettles is people being somewhat dispersed: specially if things are mobile. by creating a large perimeter it becomes more difficult to corral everyone. however, this is not the case in trafalgar sq which is relatively small.


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Any plans for a counter demo by them on saturday?


Well the Apprectice boys are having a march by Trafalgar Sq. at 3pm with presumably a shower of pissed up engerland loyalists in tow.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> Just a word to the wise, it is not very hard to find the real details of some posters here, so be a little careful. Without using Twitter or Facebook I found 2 peoples real details with-in 40 minutes & with Twitter and Facebook, BuzzSW9 found 6 people in under an hour
> 
> Be careful what you link to


Very true.  I've anonymised my presence here and on FB, Twitter and LinkedIn.


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> another thing which prevents kettles is people being somewhat dispersed: specially if things are mobile. by creating a large perimeter it becomes more difficult to corral everyone. however, this is not the case in trafalgar sq which is relatively small.


Yes, I had been thinking of hanging around the perimeter or even of taking a prolonged walk between the City and Trafalgar square.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i think you should recall what mahler said to meinhof before the battle of tegelerweg, when ulrike wanted her car to be part of the barricade being built but didn't want to be nicked. mahler said she should park her car on the pavement where it would be out the way but also obstructing. i am sure you can work out a similar analogy for yourself which would allow you to partake to the limit you set yourself.


Do you happen to know somewhere in easy reach of Brixton where I could get a fake beard? I can't go for the sunglasses option because I wear specs.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Very true. I've anonymised my presence here and on FB, Twitter and LinkedIn.


I don't have Facebook or Twitter, but BuzzSW9 seemed to be able to find people in about 10 minutes using them, the two people I found came from links they posted, I remember one from the paper Red Pepper the other was a blog linked to.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Do you happen to know somewhere in easy reach of Brixton where I could get a fake beard? I can't go for the sunglasses option because I wear specs.


 
red clogs and a crash helmet are all you need..


----------



## DrRingDing (Apr 12, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> Well the Apprectice boys are having a march by Trafalgar Sq. at 3pm with presumably a shower of pissed up engerland loyalists in tow.


 
Interesting.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 12, 2013)

Liverpool are playing Reading, at Reading on Saturday and seeing as they sing 'we're all having a party when Maggie Thatcher dies' its very likely they'll turn up to Trafalgar Square after their match.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> Do you happen to know somewhere in easy reach of Brixton where I could get a fake beard? I can't go for the sunglasses option because I wear specs.


there is i believe a fancy dress place on shaftesbury avenue just to the east of charing cross road on the north side.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Liverpool are playing Reading, at Reading on Saturday and seeing as they sing 'we're all having a party when Maggie Thatcher dies' its very likely they'll turn up to Trafalgar Square after their match.


they had better bring their own jelly and ice cream because i've only got enough to feed 5000 at a stretch.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> they had better bring their own jelly and ice cream because i've only got enough to feed 5000 at a stretch.



HUNDREDS & THOUSANDS


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2013)

cheese then beans


----------



## Yelkcub (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The Mail online losing the plot as well - http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...atchers-funeral-enactment-poll-tax-riots.html



The 'All London Anarchist Revolutionary Mob'? Do they get up to some hilarious capers in black and white?


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> HUNDREDS & THOUSANDS


Musical chairs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> The 'All London Anarchist Revolutionary Mob'? Do they get up to some hilarious capers in black and white?


No, in glorious Technicolor


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

Limerick Red said:
			
		

> Musical chairs



English Breakfast


----------



## TopCat (Apr 12, 2013)

Well my darling daughter really really wants to go on Saturday. Mmm. Maybe we will.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 12, 2013)

TopCat said:


> Well my darling daughter really really wants to go on Saturday. Mmm. Maybe we will.


Not dear daddy twisting darling daughter's arm even a wee bit?


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

For those who can not make the event, here is a live CCTV camera showing Trafalgar Square 
I am sure people will be able to find others


----------



## Badgers (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:
			
		

> For those who can not make the event, here is a live CCTV camera showing Trafalgar Square
> I am sure people will be able to find others



Magic, I can't go


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> For those who can not make the event, here is a live CCTV camera showing Trafalgar Square
> I am sure people will be able to find others


the minute anything happens that will be turned off.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the minute anything happens that will be turned off.


 
They turned the webcam in George Square in Glasgow off as soon as people started gathering


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Magic, I can't go


for magick i would recomment 17 fitzroy street, the former studio of mina (later moina) bergson, where one william butler yeats was initiated into the hermetick order of the golden dawn.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

weepiper said:


> They turned the webcam in George Square in Glasgow off as soon as people started gathering


as i say, it will be quickly turned off lest the publick see what's occurring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Badgers said:


> HUNDREDS & THOUSANDS


got those too


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

so everyone going tomorrow is already a rioter: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-Margaret-Thatchers-death-excuse-riot.html


----------



## cesare (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the minute anything happens that will be turned off.


I'm reminded of G20 CCTV issues around Tomlinson.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 12, 2013)

> The Mayor of London said troublemakers who break the law 'will be properly dealt with' and questioned why they would rejoice the death of an 87-year-old woman.


 
Can they arrest you for saying you hated her guts? Has that been criminalised now?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can they arrest you for saying you hated her guts? Has that been criminalised now?


 
turn up and protest the funeral and see what happens


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Can they arrest you for saying you hated her guts? Has that been criminalised now?


 
Well, it lost a copper his job today.








> ...asked at his £300,000 home in Milton Keynes if he regretted his comments, he did not apologise. Instead he said: ‘I have about as much remorse as she did.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, it lost a copper his job today.


He resigned "in disgrace" according to the Daily Fail. I liked the cut of his jib though. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Thatcher-degrading-painful-death-tweets.html


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2013)

3 years from retirement and he keeps his pension

fair play to the fella


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2013)

cesare said:


> I'm reminded of G20 CCTV issues around Tomlinson.


at the G20, they announced before the protest, that there would be a test done on the cameras on that day, and as such, all cameras in the area will be turned off. (IIRC) Which makes it pre meditated murder IMVHO


----------



## xes (Apr 12, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, it lost a copper his job today.


Shame he's gone, sounds like he was one of the good cops. (but the police force doesn't want them, can't have cops with a concience now, can you)


----------



## Balbi (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/12/margaret-thatcher-protests-weekend-thousands

thousands, potentially, with a good dose of scaremongering


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> so everyone going tomorrow is already a rioter: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ing-Margaret-Thatchers-death-excuse-riot.html


 
And according to many of the comments the appropriate way to deal with people who might possibly cause some sort of trouble is by torturing them. Extraordinary that the human mind is capable of deciding that torture is better than civil disobedience.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 12, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Well, it lost a copper his job today.<snip>


Good for him for having the guts to communicate that, shame he lost his job because of it (whether he jumped or was pushed).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

Balbi said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/12/margaret-thatcher-protests-weekend-thousands
> 
> thousands, potentially, with a good dose of scaremongering


 
Not forgetting UKuncut's 'evict a millionaire' giving plod the run around tomorrow too


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> 3 years from retirement and he keeps his pension
> 
> fair play to the fella


Looks to be a stylish way to end any career.


----------



## Balbi (Apr 12, 2013)

editor said:


> Looks to be a stylish way to end any career.


 
Two fingers to the press and your employers? Dream way out.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> the minute anything happens that will be turned off.


Yes but we can watch the build up 

I hope some tech-savvy party goer has a live stream, maybe we'll put it out on the TV in the Bar


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> Yes but we can watch the build up
> 
> I hope some tech-savvy party goer has a live stream, maybe we'll put it out on the TV in the Bar


i would be surprised if the feed's on past 2pm.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

And also, a few thousand Millwall fans getting upset that there's a gathering of filthy commies in town.

My bet's on the women on the TUC march in Tottenham kicking off first tomorrow


----------



## cesare (Apr 12, 2013)

Balbi said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/12/margaret-thatcher-protests-weekend-thousands
> 
> thousands, potentially, with a good dose of scaremongering


All of this is a similar media/OB/politicians' build up to the one we witnessed prior to G20.


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

The police are saying 'avoid central London' tomorrow. Does this mean they will close tube stations and bridges and stuff? Like for the big Iraq war demo?


----------



## Balbi (Apr 12, 2013)

Yep, usual scaremongering shit.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i would be surprised if the feed's on past 2pm.


Your are probably right, I guess they will be using it to try and get close-ups of peoples faces after that.

But think of all the people who can not get there, show some solidarity for your brothers and sisters, setup a live feed and show the world how much this woman was hated. As other have said, the youtube videos have been shown around the world on main stream news. Only now are millions of people learning about the strikes, the sorrow and the breakup of whole communities this bastards government presided over.

iirc I heard one statistic I think it was on Argentinian radio; "Before 1979 one in 7 children in the UK was considered poor, after 30 years of the Thatcher legacy that figure is now 1 in 3", I've no idea if that is correct or not, but that is what they claimed.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 12, 2013)

> Football fans vow to confront anti-Thatcher demonstrators


i presume this is scaremongering from the torygraph
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i presume this is scaremongering from the torygraph
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


 
I'd say so!


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i presume this is scaremongering from the torygraph
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html


Its being reported here that there will no minutes silence at football grounds because football fans hate Thatcher and it would be an embarrassment as British football is screened all over the world.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 12, 2013)

their is one minutes silence happening over the weekend

Liverpool is having one to remember Hillsborough when they play reading


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 12, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i presume this is scaremongering from the torygraph
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...-to-confront-anti-Thatcher-demonstrators.html



Oi Millwall... Do you really think your firm of pastel-coloured Ben Sherman wearing oiks are gonna scare anyone ???  Bahahahaha... It'll be ALL mouth and NO action as usual from them lot !!!


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 12, 2013)

on the millwall forums for every pro thatcher poster, there's two who call her a cunt.

total scare mongering, and giving the wankers amongst us ideas in their heads, if anything.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 12, 2013)

http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=104268&posts=12


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> on the millwall forums for every pro thatcher poster, there's two who call her a cunt.
> 
> total scare mongering, and giving the wankers amongst us ideas in their heads, if anything.


i've long had a soft spot for millwall, ever since they battered those horse cops round 2001.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 12, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> http://www.millwall.vitalfootball.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=104268&posts=12


 
Peachy!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> 3 years from retirement and he keeps his pension
> 
> fair play to the fella


I am surprised and disappointed yer man was forced out as imo they should have promoted him and made a fuss of him in a big campiagn: "not all coppers are bastards and we can prove it"


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 12, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> their is one minutes silence happening over the weekend
> 
> Liverpool is having one to remember Hillsborough when they play reading


everton are having one to remembet Hillsborough


----------



## andysays (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> there is i believe a fancy dress place on shaftesbury avenue just to the east of charing cross road on the north side.


 
So have you and three friends already booked your costumes, Dorothy, the Scarecrow, the Tin Man and the Lion?


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

andysays said:


> So have you and three friends already booked your costumes, Dorothy, the Scarecrow, the Tin Man and the Lion?


I got just what I needed at the 99p shop in Brixton.  I might post a photo after the party.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

andysays said:


> So have you and three friends already booked your costumes, Dorothy, the Scarecrow, the Tin Man and the Lion?


i'm going as the ghost of edward heath, who - if he was alive today - would be heading down trafalgar tomorrow


----------



## andysays (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm going as the ghost of edward heath, who - if he was alive today - would be heading down trafalgar tomorrow


 
I'll look out for someone in a yachting cap then...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

andysays said:


> I'll look out for someone in a yachting cap then...


With a young cabin-boy by his side


----------



## Frumious B. (Apr 12, 2013)

I do hope you're not giving currency to the scurrilous rumours that Jimmy Savile procured boys for Mr Heath?


----------



## sptme (Apr 12, 2013)

DrRingDing said:


> Why write this in a different application?


 
I'm dyslexic. I often write in a different application before posting stuff online cos I find it easier to proof read. Do you think there is something dodgy about it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

Frumious B. said:


> I do hope you're not giving currency to the scurrilous rumours that Jimmy Savile procured boys for Mr Heath?


Oh dear. I will have to revert to my original plan of just going as myself.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

sptme said:


> I'm dyslexic. I often write in a different application before posting stuff online cos I find it easier to proof read. Do you think there is something dodgy about it?


Yes. You could do something about the font.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Oh dear. I will have to revert to my original plan of just going as myself.


You could always go as the cabin-boy instead and take your chances


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 12, 2013)

1%er said:


> You could always go as the cabin-boy instead and take your chances


You're right. Everyone likes roger the cabin boy


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 12, 2013)

The vote for 'Ding Dong' on the RT website is going well, please vote. 

http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...-the-witch-is-dead-on-the-official-chart-show


----------



## MillwallShoes (Apr 12, 2013)

wot time does it start and end? might be up for this before and/or after semi final...


----------



## happie chappie (Apr 12, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> The vote for 'Ding Dong' on the RT website is going well, please vote.
> 
> http://www.radiotimes.com/news/2013...-the-witch-is-dead-on-the-official-chart-show


 
Currently 90% in favour of playing it.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

Getting ready to party tonight.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Wish I could be there! Have fun


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 13, 2013)

MillwallShoes said:


> wot time does it start and end? might be up for this before and/or after semi final...


starts 6pm, will go on for several hours min, I would have thought....unless the police decide to do something silly.

Forecast is rain though


----------



## Rimbaud (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/politics/2013/apr/12/margaret-thatcher-protests-weekend-thousands

Durham Miners Gala comes to Trafalgar Square. Looks like this could be a huge celebration.



> *Ex-miners to join the anti-Thatcher protesters in Trafalgar Square*
> 
> Hundreds of police on standby as students, socialists and anarchists prepare to mark former prime minister's death
> 
> ...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

Anyone going to provide a live stream? I'm am sure it will get loads of people viewing it.

I have an email list of Latin American newspapers and news agency's and would be happy to send the link out. This is big news across the world and almost all the news coverage has included footage of the spontaneous parties that broke-out around the country.

Don't let the main stream media provide the only live footage, most people will want to see it from the parties goers perspective.

Let the world see how many people are rejoicing over the death of this destroyer of communities and the thief who stole peoples hopes and aspirations.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

1%er said:


> Anyone going to provide a live stream? I'm am sure it will get loads of people viewing it.
> 
> I have an email list of Latin American newspapers and news agency's and would be happy to send the link out. This is big news across the world and almost all the news coverage has included footage of the spontaneous parties that broke-out around the country.
> 
> ...


I will try to oblige!


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

Police Provocateurs to watch out for:


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

fuck me were did they dig up the guy in the lonsdale hoodie



nice he shaved the uni brow for the event


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 13, 2013)

Lonsdale is still cool!


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I will try to oblige!


Thank you kind sir.

btw was it you in the light brown coat at the Brixton party saying to the camera "she is worm food now" (and other stuff I can't remember). If so you were on Brazilian news. You sounded very good dubbed into Portuguese .

Is that a fat robby williams on the right of the pic above?


----------



## pesh (Apr 13, 2013)

1%er said:


> Is that a fat robby williams on the right of the pic above?


 
i was just thinking that...

the years have not been kind to Take That.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

1%er said:


> Thank you kind sir.
> 
> btw was it you in the light brown coat at the Brixton party saying to the camera "she is worm food now" (and other stuff I can't remember). If so you were on Brazilian news. You sounded very good dubbed into Portuguese .


Yeah it was me!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> fuck me were did they dig up the guy in the lonsdale hoodie


 
PC Giles Dainty?

Well, alongside plainclothes TSG thug pal PC Chris Healey, he later made it onto the Olympic 'Torch Security Team'.









http://www.met.police.uk/job/job1029/the_job_59.pdf



http://www.fitwatch.org.uk/2012/05/22/n9-plain-clothes-cops-identified/


----------



## story (Apr 13, 2013)

littleseb said:


> and water / food. and an empty bottle.


 

As well as water, food, an empty bottle, a good book etc. in case of kettling, please make sure your mobile phone is fully charged before you go. Also that it's loaded with enough credit.

You don't want to find yourself without the means to stay in touch with each other and with developments. And take photos/film of anything around you that needs to be witnessed and recorded.

They'll be prepared, and so too should the protestors.

It'll get cold, so take an extra layer, scarf, gloves etc.


----------



## lefteri (Apr 13, 2013)

going to piss down this evening according to met office


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

lefteri said:


> going to piss down this evening according to met office


 


> *Weather SW1A*
> 
> Saturday 20 Apr
> Sunrise 06:10 Sunset 19:53
> ...


 
Ooops.


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

wrong


----------



## story (Apr 13, 2013)

...and a raincoat...


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

The Square looks fairly empty on the cctv at the moment except for lots of people in high-vis jackets, looks like most people are sitting on the steps of the national gallery 

Saving seats for later


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

1%er said:


> The Square looks fairly empty on the cctv at the moment


 
The camera at http://www.tfl.gov.uk/tfl/livetravelnews/realtime/road/ has just gone off


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

live cam here


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

nvrmind


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i've long had a soft spot for millwall, ever since they battered those horse cops round 2001.


Ah that match against Birmingham! For years I used to rip the piss out of my 'wall mates on the grounds that the anarchists were much better at fighting the plod than any football crew. I have to say being at that match changed my view.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Just too busy, I suspect. People will have to go to look!


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

I have to say I am very confused about the traffic, it all looks like it is going the wrong way from when I was last in the UK, is this camera at the top of Whitehall?

Edit, I see what they have done, you can't drive in front of the national gallery so it all goes the other way


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

i know thats why i edited was being a twat


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

1%er said:


> Its working for me but the page reloads every now and them
> 
> I have to say I am very confused about the traffic, it all looks like it is going the wrong way from when I was last in the UK, is this camera at the top of Whitehall?


 
It's come on. The view I have right now is from somewhere near the top of Whitehall, looking North to the National Gallery - they paved over the road in front of the Gallery a few years ago.

The bit they paved over is where the cops charged part of the Poll Tax crowd with horses _from both ends_ ...


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I know they're not very bright, but they wouldn't be that stupid. Would they?


 
Oh yes.


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

Got this tweet a moment ago.



> *Kevin Blowe* ‏@*copwatcher*6m​Hearing news of massive TSG presence (in full riot gear) at Trafalgar Square, three hours before start of #*Thatcher* party


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> Got this tweet a moment ago.


 
I count 30-ish wardens on the webcam: http://www.camscape.com/view/459


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> I count 30-ish wardens on the webcam: http://www.camscape.com/view/459


Cheers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm going to be missing all the fun as I'll be in a pub


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> I count 30-ish wardens on the webcam: http://www.camscape.com/view/459


 
How come the webcam's back on?


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How come the webcam's back on?


 
Different, non-TfL webcam. If you all sit at home in the dry watching it, it'll fall over


----------



## Balbi (Apr 13, 2013)

Im definitely, definitely not going.

No.

NO


----------



## harpo (Apr 13, 2013)

Me too, I'm DEFINITELY not going and nor have I made any plans to meet anyone there.


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol. I was going but now I'm not 'cause I don't fancy getting kettled in the rain and my mrs is convinced I'll get arrested (up at 05.15 for work tomorrow).


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am certainly not there and have no intention going down later


----------



## jack byworth (Apr 13, 2013)

Im heading down there around 6.30pm with a facebook group, theres around 320 of us, and we have all been asked to bring party poppers, beer and popcorn lol. hopefully theres enough to go around, if we all bring a six pack of beers there will be more then enough alcohol. Few of us have some ghetto blasters, and theres a Dj with portable decks coming down, planning on playing songs from 80's mixing style lol........ Will be a real laugh 

We are not concerned about the police, we are going to keep it peacefull, they cant arrest anyone unless they misbehave as the police have not been granted any special powers ( Confirmed ) to arrest unless nessacery dont be fooled to think otherwise. Hopefully a few from here will see me, look out for somone wearing a Red bull cap, and Big Red puffy jacket  , come and say hello and join our group for a free beer!

Brian


----------



## Limerick Red (Apr 13, 2013)

If I was to go down there right now, I would say there would be noone around, lots of plod, lots of private security, a van full of fencing around the corner, and undercover babylon dressed up as council workers.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

Why are footie fans going?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it more then fact that it's Millwall and they're very white and therefore loved Thatcher?


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.camscape.com/view/459


----------



## jack byworth (Apr 13, 2013)

dont let the plod scare you, its been confirmed with the met, no special orders other then close observation. They will not arrest unless they have to, So Go along, have fun but dont do anything stupid and enjoy 

theres a lot more facebook groups going to, But I think mine is the smallest one. One of the groups intend on sneaking up and hoarding through trafalgar square from one entrance, that wont be untill much later this evening though.

Do not be put off, If in doubt - have a word with a cop, theyl just tell you to keep it peacefull, they have to respect your rights of protest, and not break the peace.

Anyway, Im off out now, look out for me on the webcam  Red bull cap, and big red puffy jacket........ No brolly though as the rain is supposed to die off v.soon.

EDIT, Just seen a big group there on webcam! Police are not arresting them.... see no panic


----------



## xes (Apr 13, 2013)

wait till darkness falls 

I still don't know if I can make it, I feel fucking rough as fuck after a seriously heavy piss up last night. (bidding farewell to a couple of american lads who've been here for the last 3 months) I'll see how I feel after dinner and dog walkings (and a few spliffs)


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

clicker said:


> http://www.camscape.com/view/459


I see it's pissing down in London as well. 

She's pissing on us from her grave.


----------



## story (Apr 13, 2013)

xes said:


> wait till darkness falls
> 
> I still don't know if I can make it, I feel fucking rough as fuck after a seriously heavy piss up last night. (bidding farewell to a couple of american lads who've been here for the last 3 months) I'll see how I feel after dinner and dog walkings (and a few spliffs)


 

Have some hair of that dog and you'll be alright.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I see it's pissing down in London as well.
> 
> She's pissing on us from her grave.


 
In fact, in Trafalgar Square it was barely drizzling 20 minutes ago...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> In fact, in Trafalgar Square it was barely drizzling 20 minutes ago...


5 Mins ago I saw brollies and people sheltering on the webcam.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Is it more then fact that it's Millwall and they're very white and therefore loved Thatcher?


actually, an awful lot of Millwalll fans I know are quite lefty


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> 5 Mins ago I saw brollies and people sheltering on the webcam.


 
Tourists from dry places


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

All these years waiting for it to happen and I coudn't make the party.   Same time, Trafalgar Square might be a good party venue, but it's also one big kettle. Hope there's a bit of creativity for those wanting to have more extended jollies around central London.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> Tourists from dry places


Places like 'home' or 'the pub'?


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

this looks ominous...


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

Wilf said:


> All these years waiting for it to happen and I coudn't make the party.  Same time, Trafalgar Square might be a good party venue, but it's also one big kettle. Hope there's a bit of creativity for those wanting to have more extended jollies around central London.


Fucking tell me about it. Couldn't get to Brix last Weds either.

Not got time to get to London this weekend.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> this looks ominous...


That does look bad.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2013)

Perhaps deciding and publicising the time and the venue 19 years in advance was a tactical error?


----------



## pesh (Apr 13, 2013)

thats an old picture isn't it? think i remember seeing it last time there was a major demo


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 13, 2013)

jack byworth said:


> dont let the plod scare you, its been confirmed with the met, no special orders other then close observation. They will not arrest unless they have to, So Go along, have fun..


it's not being arrested by them that i'd be scared of.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 13, 2013)

doesn't look like that on the web cam

http://www.camscape.com/view/459


----------



## belboid (Apr 13, 2013)

pesh said:


> thats an old picture isn't it? think i remember seeing it last time there was a major demo


yup, the live cam view looks rather different


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

pesh said:


> thats an old picture isn't it? think i remember seeing it last time there was a major demo


ah, could be. someone posted it on fb as now, but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 13, 2013)

That was from one of the student demo's - the one that ended up near London metropolitan university, just down the road from the other Occupy camp. November 2011 IIRC.


----------



## red rose (Apr 13, 2013)

tineye found it in a 2011 Daily Mail article.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2013)

live feed http://bambuser.com/v/3510515


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

The met will have a fair idea how many are coming down on 'official' buses (particularly ex miners from up north), but I suspect they'll be really unsure about the rest. As well as the usual suspects there could be any number of cnders, travellers, ex ravers.  They've not had long to get the intellignece in place, unlike say the old May Day bashes.  They'll also be worried about the 'tone' of policing I guess.  Be happy to kick the fuck out of anyone smashing things up, looting etc - but batoning the 50 - 70 year olds who will be there in numbers might be another thing PR wise.  Plenty of 1984 and 2013 images in the making.  Could also be an evening of kettled pensioners, with who knows what health problems.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

Fingers said:


> live feed http://bambuser.com/v/3510515


That guy must have the biggest phone battery ever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)

I will never ever understand why anybody would decide to protest in Trafalgar Square. It was _designed_ for effective crowd control.


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 13, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I will never ever understand why anybody would decide to protest in Trafalgar Square. It was _designed_ for effective crowd control.


 
For the squillionth time ITS A PARTY, NOT A PROTEST


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> I will never ever understand why anybody would decide to protest in Trafalgar Square. It was _designed_ for effective crowd control.


I agree, though most of the ones that end up there don't really need controlling.  Hopefully tonight will be a nice mix of relaxed celebrations in TS, with more assertive celebrations elsewhere.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2013)

Its about 100 yards from Number 10 and has at least 7 exits probably more so in the unlikely event of retired ex-miners kicking off after having one too many shandies, you have a lot of choice in the direction to run in.

Seeing as the Tories are are in power right now, a bit of a show of just how much their blessed asset was truly hated is a good thing.

I am going to head down at an unspecified time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> For the squillionth time ITS A PARTY, NOT A PROTEST


 
Whatever it is, it still being held in a place designed so the police can pen you in if they want. It is the worst place ever to do anything.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)

You have the entire world in which to do whatever you want to do, but you choose to go inside a police cage to do it


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Whatever it is, it still being held in a place designed so the police can pen you in if they want. It is the worst place ever to do anything.


Remember getting penned somewhere north of TS on a Mayday around 2003 (arms dealers HQ?).  They moved us down in a rolling kettle and then dumped us in the Square.  Like being in an open air nick.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> You have the entire world in which to do whatever you want to do, but you choose to go inside a police cage to do it


Fucksake these party plans have been around since the 90s, bit late to change them now.


----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 13, 2013)

We are just about to get into the car and travel up from the south coast - 2 hrs and we are there.


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2013)

Fingers said:


> live feed http://bambuser.com/v/3510515


Seems unlikely. Square still full of tourists (empty on cctv before that went down), no conspicuously anti thatcher types and not raining much. Pissing down 3 miles away.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

And, crucially, many people have managed to remember "Saturday following, 6pm, Trafalgar Square" for two decades or more.

An _interesting_ two decades, at that


----------



## 17094 (Apr 13, 2013)

What company is supplying the security guards who are supposed to be guarding the architectural assets, such as Nelson's column, the lions and fountains? Grauniad live feed for people like me miles away from any possible site where the bitch's death might be celebrated.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Can hear the chopper must be headed in the right direction


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

maomao said:


> Seems unlikely. Square still full of tourists (empty on cctv before that went down), no conspicuously anti thatcher types and not raining much. Pissing down 3 miles away.


It's a loop from three hours ago now.



Ax^ said:


> Can hear the chopper must be headed in the right direction


Have lost track of the number of parties I've found using the chopper over the years.


----------



## rich! (Apr 13, 2013)

ooh, that camvista webcam just went offline with 12 minutes to go...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> An _interesting_ two decades, at that


 I'm always a bit glass half full and certainly don't have a whig view of history. However if you'd told me in 1990 that 20 years on things would actually be _worse_ for the disabled, claimants and indeed the whole class... ah well, keep fighting the cunts.


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> Whatever it is, it still being held in a place designed so the police can pen you in if they want. It is the worst place ever to do anything.


 
The police presence and police state is a Thatcher legacy, embryonic from the Miners strike through the road building protests. You are therefore saying we should party in Central Tottenham?

Trafalgar Square is also easy for people to get to who don't live in London.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 13, 2013)

rich! said:


> ooh, that camvista webcam just went offline with 12 minutes to go...


Probably swamped.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

rich! said:


> ooh, that camvista webcam just went offline with 12 minutes to go...


 
It's not offline, it's just overloaded. Trying to see whether it's actually still real-time when it comes through...

And Transport for London have removed any mention that they ever had a Trafalgar Square camera - watch for others vanishing to track the party if it goes mobile


----------



## skyscraper101 (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks fairly sparse at the moment, where's the soundsystems and burning effigies?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

The place is. Seriously full of the bastards


----------



## unusual_solid (Apr 13, 2013)

camvista up and running.


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 13, 2013)

Reading that private security guards have been deployed to protect "local landmarks" in the square. What powers do they actually have in a public place? Part of the trend towards private policing?


----------



## Sunray (Apr 13, 2013)

Franky Boyle being class....


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2013)

Centipede coming through

...╚⊙ ⊙╝...
╚═(DING)═╝
.╚═(DONG)═╝
..╚═(DING)═╝
...╚═(DONG)═╝
...╚═(DING)═╝
..╚═(DONG)═╝
.╚═(DING)═╝
╚═(DONG)═╝
╚═(DING)═╝
.╚═(DONG)═╝
..╚═(DING)═╝
...╚═(DONG)═╝
...╚═(DING)═╝
..╚═(DONG)═╝
.╚═(DING)═╝
╚═(DONG)═╝
╚═(DING)═╝
.╚═(DONG)═╝
..╚═(DING)═╝
...╚═(DONG)═╝
...╚═(DING)═╝
..╚═(DONG)═╝
.╚═(DING)═╝
╚═(DONG)═╝


----------



## Utopia (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> this looks ominous...


 
Looks like they've got the 'kettle' on for you all.  Have a good night...and good luck!


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

OK we are ready. BuzzSW9 is explaining to 7 fisherman and 2 kids about thatcher. I think the bar could be full later as he told everyone in the bar on the night she died that he will buy the drinks for anyone who says "thatcher is a cunt".

At B$2 for a beer and B$1 for cacahca everyone will be pissed for less than 40 UK pounds 

CCTV feed on the TV  via the lap top and we are ready.

TopCat when you get your live feed going let me know and I'll send out the link to the email list I have for news companies in South America


----------



## sunny jim (Apr 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Looks like they've got the 'kettle' on for you all. Have a good night...and good luck!


 
That was taken November 30th 2011 at a student demo.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

​@18.10​


----------



## clicker (Apr 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Looks like they've got the 'kettle' on for you all. Have a good night...and good luck!


I don't think that's a photo of today .

http://www.camscape.com/view/459


----------



## RedDragon (Apr 13, 2013)

Miner David Douglas gives speech at Trafalgar Square


----------



## Utopia (Apr 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> ​@18.10​


 
Looks like a barrel of laughs! I hope you have the time of your life!


----------



## 17094 (Apr 13, 2013)

Live feed.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

Credit: Jules Mattson


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Looks like a barrel of laughs! I hope you have the time of your life!


 
I don't understand the purpose of this sneering comment.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> I don't understand the purpose of this sneering comment.


 
Probably gunnercunt's other login.


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

Utopias just a vile cunt. Ignore him.


----------



## Utopia (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> Utopias just a vile cunt. Ignore him.


 
Oooooh language, no need for that is there?


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

Livestream via Occupy News Network:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occup...gn=t.co&utm_source=11808409&utm_medium=social


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Oooooh language, no need for that is there?


Do one.


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 13, 2013)

tenniselbow said:


> I don't understand the purpose of this sneering comment.


 
I can't see the point in celebrating some haggard old bints death, but each to their own....does look mightily shit mind, hope there is a lot of booze flying about and the Millwall fans don't turn up for a tear up....could be the shittest party ever


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Livestream via occupy News Network:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occup...gn=t.co&utm_source=11808409&utm_medium=social


Was just going to post that. It is looking _very_ crowded.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Some new shiny crowd control gear from the police. I wonder if the Met had a cash injection following the last riots to buy some new gear. Sort of reminds me the way Thatcher bought the support of the police by giving them attractive mortgages, dental treatment etc. in order to gain their loyalty.

"Here you go lads, some nice new equipment to smash skulls with. And don't worry if there's another Ian Tomlinson, we have a dodgy pathologist on standby."


----------



## tenniselbow (Apr 13, 2013)

Utopia said:


> Oooooh language, no need for that is there?


 
Or this one.

To my mind, if people want to be down there to mark the occasion collectively then fair play to them. If you don't want to be there, fine. If you want to make an argument about Thatcher, come out and do so. Sneering commentary is just juvenile, to be honest.


----------



## 17094 (Apr 13, 2013)

maomao said:


> Was just going to post that.


I _did_ post that (#380)


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> I can't see the point in celebrating some haggard old bints death, but each to their own....does look mightily shit mind, hope there is a lot of booze flying about and the Millwall fans don't turn up for a tear up....could be the shittest party ever


The stream above shows more people than would fit in The Den including the pitch lol.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

17094 said:


> I _did_ post that (#380)


 
Different feed.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*AnonManufacture*
> http://ww#*Occupy* #*Livestream* of peaceful #*Thatcher* party. 1 #*EDL* arrested for attacking a protestor.
> http://ww


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 13, 2013)

maomao said:


> The stream above shows more people than would fit in The Den including the pitch lol.


 
yeah but look at the state of them, a couple of hundred millwall fans up for it would really liven things up a bit, can't see them showing up tbh


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Credit: Jules Mattson


 
Look at all those trendy middle class teenagers! They weren't even born.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

that puppet on the live stream looks good!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Patriotic cordon tape, or bandages lol


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

Libertad said:


> Livestream via Occupy News Network:
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occup...gn=t.co&utm_source=11808409&utm_medium=social


Great stream being watched in North-east Brazil by loads of people who want a free drink 

Cheers


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Is having great fun explaining to random people what the fuck this is about


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Is having great fun explaining to random people what the fuck this is about


'An old lady has died'
'Oh, dear, I'm sorry, that must be awful'
'No, not really'


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

Come on urbanites, get on the live stream and "give a shout out to BuzzSW9" and he will buy everyone in the bar a drink


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2013)

The BBC are finally reporting on it.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Wilf said:


> 'An old lady has died'
> 'Oh, dear, I'm sorry, that must be awful'
> 'No, not really'



Did I ever tell you my granda was a ira quartermaster


----------



## killer b (Apr 13, 2013)

Can't see the livestream cause on my phone - what's happening? Speeches and shit, or is everyone just getting pissed and dancing?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

vox pops from the crowd
some good points getting put across


----------



## Fingers (Apr 13, 2013)

Millwall have been busy kicking shit out of each other for the last 20 mins


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> Can't see the livestream cause on my phone - what's happening? Speeches and shit, or is everyone just getting pissed and dancing?


They are just chatting to random people

Great to see the Miners in attendance


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

Fingers said:


> The BBC are finally reporting on it.


 
TV/radio? Can't see anything on the website.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Umbrellas. Decent crowd.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

Wish I was down their tbh, in Sheffield with politically apathetic household. Going for a meal in a bit... Ah well.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got a txt Millwall kicking off at Wemberly


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2013)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Just got a txt Millwall kicking off at Wemberly


https://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=DTguardian&tw_i=323133807362441216&tw_p=tweetembed


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Proper punch up at Wembley police NOT in riot gear fighting back. Where are the TSG? Trafalgar of course.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Just got a txt Millwall kicking off at Wemberly


 
But... more than usual??? 

Millwall 0 - Wigan 2 BTW.http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/teams/wigan-athletic


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

disco_dave_2000 said:


> Just got a txt Millwall kicking off at Wemberly


Hmm, wonder which they'll side with in central London.  No, _really_, I don't know.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

I think they'll just fight anyone tbh.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

Textbook bit of asymetrical warfare - draw off the main force, pounce on the ill-prepared reserves, then combine forces and mop up the remainder.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Hmm, wonder which they'll side with in central London.  No, _really_, I don't know.


 
https://twitter.com/DTguardian suggests Millwall fans fighting Millwall fans -perhaps over this very question?



> *Daniel Taylor* ‏@*DTguardian*  15m
> Some serious fighting starting in the Millwall end. Fans turning on one another.


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 13, 2013)

Aren't most of the Millwall idiots just fat old men now? They haven't been very impressive on recent visits to Leeds, smashed a few bus windows to demonstrate their drunken prowess.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Apparently 600 plod surrounding Sq, hats are off & helmets are on. Kick off?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> Some police pinned in by 100+, withdrew batons and hitting out #*thatcher*pic.twitter.com/7CtAPepFt8


 
Here we go.


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

None of this is even on the BBC news channel ticker.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2013)

obligatory can of k cider on the live stream there


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

Credit: Kevin Blowe


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Apparently


 
Qualify?


----------



## Dogsauce (Apr 13, 2013)

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/BHwBdRmCMAEYFZ_.jpg#twimg

That tricolour will have the EDL/nationalist apes all in a huff, won't it? Nice work. Someone should have taken an Argentinian flag. Save that idea for Wednesday, eh?


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

Carol's thanks for messages of support are though...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Cid said:


> I think they'll just fight anyone tbh.


yeah, could be slap a student and slap the OB. Either way I don't think I'd want to be too face painty if I was in their path (esp after 0-2).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> Qualify?


 
Netpol policemonitor on twitter


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Here we go.


stay safe urbanite in that pic!!


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Here we go.


Now the game's afoot Watson!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

‏@*julesmattsson*
2m​Police stopped hitting with batons now backup in with them, seem to be trying to hold circle facing out #*thatcher* pic.twitter.com/VW5haHDPnu @*julesmattsson*
2m​Police unable to get out of crowd so mor running in to help #*thatcher*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Police being chased back by big crowd rushing them shouting, punches exchanged


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

Police making arrests and sectioning off parts of the crowed according to the live stream


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Netpol policemonitor on twitter


 
Oh, complete misunderstanding over what a policemonitor is.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Why did you edit? it was quite interesting to see that policemonitor joined yesterday. A prankster?


 
I didn't want to link to a urb member. policemonitor on twitter. Maybe the same Netpol?


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

If the OB get sorted, this is gonna be a _very_ long kettle.  Same time, if they establish it now, latecomers will know not to go in to the square and make whoopee elsewhere.


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2013)

stay safe everyone and have a ball


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I didn't want to link to a urb member. policemonitor on twitter. Maybe the same Netpol?


 
Yes, realised that now. Assumed the new Urbanite was a bad lot because I didn't realise that a policemonitor monitored the police; I assumed that one would monitor boards but not be arsed to think up a covert username.


----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

Police pushed out of the square to chants of "Who's square? Our square"


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 13, 2013)

Occupy News livestream gone off air


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Aren't most of the Millwall idiots just fat old men now? They haven't been very impressive on recent visits to Leeds, smashed a few bus windows to demonstrate their drunken prowess.


I've heard there are a lot of miners there, so I think millwall may get more then they bargain for


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 13, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> Occupy News livestream gone off air


 
back on now


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 13, 2013)

1%er said:


> Its being reported here that there will no minutes silence at football grounds because football fans hate Thatcher and it would be an embarrassment as British football is screened all over the world.


 







> *Liverpool fans celebrate Baroness Thatcher's death with derisory chants*
> 
> A number of fans danced in the stands at Reading Madejski Stadium, singing: “Let’s all do the conga, Maggie is no longer.” They also chanted “Maggie’s dead, dead, dead,” and “Margaret Thatcher’s dead, and now we’re going to party.”


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...ess-Thatchers-death-with-derisory-chants.html


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Blagsta said:


> Occupy News livestream gone off air


 
Try this now - http://bambuser.com/v/3511249


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Try this now - http://bambuser.com/v/3511249


 
No sound?


----------



## Cid (Apr 13, 2013)

Occupy news is back on. Their reporter is kind of shit though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> No sound?


 
Working here mate.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2013)

This was the one a friend linked to on FB :http://www.livestream.com/occupylsx

Which one are all the cool kids on? 

(btw, tech for the fucking win! In my naivety my mind is a bit fucking boggled this sort of thing can be put together :eek :  )


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> ‏@*kayaburgess*
> Fair few private security personnel alongside police. From a company called Servoca, who provide "specialist outsourced solutions to police"


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Restarted Chrome, got sound.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Going to be dark soon, so relying on twitter for when plod light blue touch paper & wade in.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Not seen any TSG out of vans at Traf Sq yet. Hence, relative calm.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm watching this one, it does keep stopping and starting though.

http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafalgarsquare_streaming.php

Nobody's going to kick off in the rain, are they.


----------



## Boru (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occup...gn=t.co&utm_source=11808409&utm_medium=social

This one working well and walking through the crowd chattin with people..


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

grauniads 'rolling coverage' is really shit.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> Nobody's going to kick off in the rain, are they.



Plod already have done!


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> I'm watching this one, it does keep stopping and starting though.
> 
> http://www.camvista.com/england/london/trafalgarsquare_streaming.php
> 
> Nobody's going to kick off in the rain, are they.


 
OB have and will


----------



## 1%er (Apr 13, 2013)

How many people in the Square? From the stream it could be couple of hundred or a couple of thousand?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> actually, an awful lot of Millwalll fans I know are quite lefty


 
so why do they want a ruck with Thatcher party lot?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Apparently a lot are now starting to leave the Sq as police numbers threaten a kettle.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> so why do they want a ruck with Thatcher party lot?



Do they? Or has a journo just decided they do


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Do they? Or has a journo just decided they do


 
I dunno.  Just read some tweets.  Not over there at moment so can't keep track of what's going on


----------



## Plumdaff (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Yook Hunt.* ‏@*Theonlytait*  43m
> If you're in #*TrafalgarSquare* Look for these. They aren't friendlies pic.twitter.com/64lZzNLzHc #*Trafalgar* #*DingDong* #*Thatcher*


 
Keep safe partygoers. Needless but typical fucking escalation.


----------



## shambler (Apr 13, 2013)

Sounds fucking fantastic right now. Gutted I'm not in London!


----------



## 17094 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Do they? Or has a journo just decided they do


It's just a load of bollocks put out by the Sun on the basis of some tweet by someone. FFS! And how exactly would 'Millwall' get there anyway? Do they care? It's all rubbish.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> 1m​About 10-15 millwall supporters in front of charing x being watched by police, am told 50 or so got off here


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

Has the party finished already, it looks like the Trafalgar Square's practically empty


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Apr 13, 2013)

lagtbd said:


> Keep safe partygoers. Needless but typical fucking escalation.


 
Cops laying on nitrous for the partygoers?


----------



## machine cat (Apr 13, 2013)

is anyone else just waiting for that effigy to go up in flames?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 13, 2013)

Corrected for you.



nino_savatte said:


> That's what all nerks say.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Has the party finished already, it looks like the Trafalgar Square's practically empty





> *Margaret Thatcher and benefit cuts protests - live updates*
> 
> Miners, socialists, Travellers, students and anti-capitalist protesters converge on London to demonstrate against Margaret Thatcher's legacy and the coalition government's benefits cuts. Follow for live updates
> 
> ...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had a bit on the BBC news channel, reporter suggested the crowd had "thinned out to about 300".

My finely tuned bollix.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

"Let's all do the conga, Maggie is no longer, la-la la la"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> Some pushing & shoving against police line in front of national gallery, police surveillance teams filming pic.twitter.com/hWQLVWNMrP


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> ‏@*vacuumcleaner*
> 
> Jump to freedom over the police line. pic.twitter.com/FYWBYNSCUj


 


> Incredible picture: Woman jumping over police to get into the anti-Thatcher party in Trafalgar Sq


----------



## reubeniz (Apr 13, 2013)

about 3000 in the square. people danceing around the pillars of national gallery. green smoke and lots of big bubbles going up.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

,


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2013)

Blimey. I hope she was alright.







* edit: photographer says that she got out safe.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> ‏@*Fitwatcher*
> 2m​Kettle forming in #*TrafalgarSquare6pm* as we speak. Keep moving!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> ‏@*julesmattsson*
> Green smoke bomb gone overheard, police reinforcing lines. Atmosphere quite changeable


----------



## ibilly99 (Apr 13, 2013)

Great feed with good sound and interviews.

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/occup...gn=t.co&utm_source=11808409&utm_medium=social


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2013)

Bloody hell. I wouldn't fancy that jump


----------



## reubeniz (Apr 13, 2013)

ps, rigs playing, traffic around the square normal. good spirits from the crowd.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Kettle forming in #*TrafalgarSquare6pm* as we speak. Keep moving!


 
Err... not obvious on http://www.camscape.com/view/459 - Occupy just now offline tho'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*stopG8UK*
> Sound systems playing and people dancing on the front of the national gallery


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Thatcher effigy tied to lamppost and other things thrown on, think may be planning on burning it. Crowd not really petering out


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Ok well that's enough cops for this rabbit..


I'm carrying a little too much to lose

Great fucking night and that jump was fucked


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Maggots:1 Thatcher: 0 pic.twitter.com/Cj89vuzPhU


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> Err... not obvious on http://www.camscape.com/view/459 - Occupy just now offline tho'


 
Said they were having a short break.  Maybe he needed a piss


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Thatcher effigy tied to lamp, police standing with extinguishers. Doubt can light much in this rain tho pic.twitter.com/zhw0SVlDIZ


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Wouldn't piss on her even if...


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Said they were having a short break. Maybe he needed a piss


 
Correct: they're back.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

(C) Jules Mattson - Sound lad, of sound dad. His Tweets.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Bloody hell. I wouldn't fancy that jump


 

I am not sure what the greater risk was: the police or the drop!


----------



## 8115 (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> Correct: they're back.


 
More interviews about veganism in Britain


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> (C) Jules Mattson - Sound lad, of sound dad. His Tweets.


 
Looking like foul weather over there


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2013)

This thread is not showing up in the protest and demos section on my PC.
I am can only see it now because Firky quoted me


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> More interviews about veganism in Britain


 
I have sound off because I have six feeds open - am minding gear in a bar just round the corner.

Sooo postmodern, dahlinks- watching events 600m away on multiple webcams


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> (C) Jules Mattson - Sound lad, of sound dad. His Tweets.


 
I've been quoting Jules in previous tweets. We've met. Sound lad


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*policemonitor*
> Police positioned either side of exits of traf sq ready to kettle. pic.twitter.com/XNgsQvUqtU


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2013)

Excuse my naivety in these situations but why kettle. Don't they just end up with everyone stuck there even longer.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Excuse my nativity in these situations but why kettle. Don't they just end up with everyone stuck there even longer.


 
Seems like overkill, kettling a crowd of 300 people.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

They may not. If they do, they'll be wanting to wrap the party up. Drip release. Fuck off home or get nicked.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> They may not. If they do, they'll be wanting to wrap the party up. Drip release. Fuck off home or get nicked.


 
Can they legally do that?  I mean, what's the legal basis?


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Excuse my nativity in these situations but why kettle. Don't they just end up with everyone stuck there even longer.


Kettling saps the spirit of the protesters and leaves them cold, wet, tired and hungry so all they want to do is go home.  It's an extremely dodgy ad legally dubious practice IMO.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Excuse my nativity in these situations but why kettle. Don't they just end up with everyone stuck there even longer.


 
I'm planning to re-read On The Psychology of Military Incompetence in the next couple of weeks: will get back to you


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Seems like overkill, kettling a crowd of 300 people.


 
You don't know the MET like we do Johnny.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> Can they legally do that? I mean, what's the legal basis?


 
The kettling of kids on Westminster Bridge during the student protests went to the High Court, as an unlawful practice/human rights. The HC threw it out.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> Can they legally do that? I mean, what's the legal basis?


errr its the police. they do what the fuck they like


----------



## jack byworth (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi all, I just got back from the party, I left an hour ago just got home.

It was a fantastic atmosphere, NO VIOLENCE AT ALL. Great bunchg of people and one in a lifetime experience.

Police where a bit intimidating, but seemed fair, except taking away some musical equiptment and amps away, that was a bit unfair!!!.

great gathering, I think we have proved we can protest in peace, and I am VERY dissapointed to find this is not on bbc news or sky news, WHY WHY WHY??????

Propaganda perhaps........

One thing is for sure, Nobody likes David cameron ....................... Not one person.


----------



## Boru (Apr 13, 2013)

The occupy feed now seems to be doing an advert every 15 mins.. Occupy the media..maybe later

Edit.. its back and police everywhere!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2013)

I can't find a working webcam that shows Trafalgar Square.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> Crowds rapidly thinning out in Trafalgar Square, seems the end is nigh as it were


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

jack byworth said:


> Hi all, I just got back from the party, I left an hour ago just got home.
> 
> It was a fantastic atmosphere, NO VIOLENCE AT ALL. Great bunchg of people and one in a lifetime experience.
> 
> ...


 

You'll find no mention of the bedroom tax protests (I know Trafalgar Square wasn't a protest) on the news either until the protests are over.  News don't want to publicise these events as more people will turn up


----------



## Paulie (Apr 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I can't find a working webcam that shows Trafalgar Square.


http://www.camscape.com/view/459

or

http://en.glaz.tv/online-webcams/trafalgar-square


----------



## 8115 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The kettling of kids on Westminster Bridge during the student protests went to the High Court, as an unlawful practice. The HC threw it out.


 
Yeah, I just looked and it isn't seen as contrary to human rights.  But, I thought that police need a basis for doing something, like if they arrest someone, or search them, or whatever, they need a suspicion of something.

So don't they need (say) reasonable suspicion of potential disorder to kettle, for public order?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> Well done the man who brought an actual decapitated pig's head to Trafalgar Square. You really are living in the moment.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

> Brian Whelan ‏@brianwhelanhack
> 4m
> Confirmation from three sources of Milwall attack on anarchists in Whitehall pub.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Paulie said:


> http://www.camscape.com/view/459
> 
> or
> 
> http://en.glaz.tv/online-webcams/trafalgar-square


 
Thanks; but I can't view it. Maybe it's my computer.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> Yeah, I just looked and it isn't seen as contrary to human rights. But, I thought that police need a basis for doing something, like if they arrest someone, or search them, or whatever, they need a suspicion of something.
> 
> So don't they need (say) reasonable suspicion of potential disorder to kettle, for public order?


 
As Callie said, they do what the fuck they want at the end of the day.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Excuse my nativity in these situations but why kettle. Don't they just end up with everyone stuck there even longer.


 
They start off boxing people in, then tightening the box further and further until people are so cramped together they're shoulder to shoulder. If the contained try to push back, the police will hit their elbows, arms, knees and other painful target areas. The police will also snatch someone out of the box who's taking photos or kicking off at being being kettled. IIRC the first instances of ketteling were used by the Germans in ghetto clearances - they'd section groups of Jews off, contain them before putting them on a train / lorry and to the camps. It was easier to control and subdue people in smaller groups - think of it like holding back a couple of cats instead of a dozen, with enough man power you can easily control all the cats.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 13, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Excuse my nativity in these situations but why kettle. Don't they just end up with everyone stuck there even longer.



It's not Christmas luv!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2013)

8115 said:


> Yeah, I just looked and it isn't seen as contrary to human rights. But, I thought that police need a basis for doing something, like if they arrest someone, or search them, or whatever, they need a suspicion of something.
> 
> So don't they need (say) reasonable suspicion of potential disorder to kettle, for public order?


it is just what they do
like making up shit when they pull you over, same thing, they lie, what are you going to do...


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Brian Whelan ‏@brianwhelanhack
> 4m
> Confirmation from three sources of Milwall attack on anarchists in Whitehall pub.


 
There's my answer.


----------



## maomao (Apr 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> think of it like holding back a couple of cats instead of a dozen, with enough man power you can easily control all the cats.


 
If there's one animal on this planet that would be immune to kettling it's the domestic cat.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> They start off boxing people in, then tightening the box further and further until people are so cramped together they're shoulder to shoulder. If the contained try to push back, the police will hit their elbows, arms, knees and other painful target areas. The police will also snatch someone out of the box who's taking photos or kicking off at being being kettled. IIRC the first instances of ketteling were used by the Germans in ghetto clearances - they'd section groups of Jews off, contain them before putting them on a train / lorry and to the camps. It was easier to control and subdue people in smaller groups - think of it like holding back a couple of cats instead of a dozen, with enough man power you can easily control all the cats.


 
Well put


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Phone call from in the square: "It's kicking off".


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> They start off boxing people in, then tightening the box further and further until people are so cramped together they're shoulder to shoulder. If the contained try to push back, the police will hit their elbows, arms, knees and other painful target areas. The police will also snatch someone out of the box who's taking photos or kicking off at being being kettled. IIRC the first instances of ketteling were used by the Germans in ghetto clearances - they'd section groups of Jews off, contain them before putting them on a train / lorry and to the camps. It was easier to control and subdue people in smaller groups - think of it like holding back a couple of cats instead of a dozen, with enough man power you can easily control all the cats.


 
I didn't know they kettled Jews. You wouldn't think that sort of crowd control would be necessary when they have truck mounted machine guns pointed at the crowd, and the cops/soldiers are actually eager to use them.

The ghetto clearances were usually pretty orderly affairs, because most Jews believed that, since they were good citizens, if they obeyed the orders given,  everything would turn out ok.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

editor said:


> Kettling saps the spirit of the protesters and leaves them cold, wet, tired and hungry so all they want to do is go home. It's an extremely dodgy ad legally dubious practice IMO.


 
The British police are very fond of ketteling, they use it more than any other western police force. Don't quote me on that!

E2A: Looking at wiki I maybe right


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

Wilf said:


> There's my answer.


 
Someone on Twitter reckons it's the Lord Moon of the Mall


----------



## kittyP (Apr 13, 2013)

Kanda said:


> It's not Christmas luv!


 
Ooop


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

> @policemonitor: Police now demonstrating the "wade in & make it kick off" tactic. Not sure if its best practice. pic.twitter.com/quDBaqDAJF”


----------



## Wilf (Apr 13, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Someone on Twitter reckons it's the Lord Moon of the Mall


Fuck. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> Crowd thinned out a lot but still a determined and lively core of a few hundred left in TS


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*PaulLewis*
> Crowd encircle alleged 'fascist', chanting 'go home'. He lashes out, says 'come on then' and then is swiftly arrested


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> Phone call from in the square: "It's kicking off".


 
In-person report from square: "really boring now". Too wet. Pissed people dancing.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I didn't know they kettled Jews. You wouldn't think that sort of crowd control would be necessary when they have truck mounted machine guns pointed at the crowd, and the cops/soldiers are actually eager to use them.
> 
> The ghetto clearances were usually pretty orderly affairs, because most Jews believed that, since they were good citizens, if they obeyed the orders given, that everything would turn out ok.


 
I read about ketteling being used in the ghettos in a book years and years ago, I get a feeling this guy read the same book (the naem of which I forget) but I can't see where he cites his reference.

_During the Second World War, however, the word was also being used to refer a practice that is more similar to the contemporary police tactic than to large-scale military action. At about the same time as the Battle of Stalingrad was underway, the German armed forces in Warsaw, the capital of occupied Poland, were — in accordance with their government’s policies — attempting to concentrate all the Jews living in the Warsaw ghetto into a very restricted area so it would be easier to “deport” and then to kill them. This area, which was cordoned off with ropes, was nicknamed “the Kettle.”[1]_​ 
http://www.flesl.net/Reading/Society/Kettling/Kettling1/kettling1.php


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Only slight bit of pushing and shoving I saw all the time I was their was when a few cops got isolated whilst trying to take the speakers and wheels of a musical trike..


Will have to wait to get home to see what else has happened..

Great friendly atmosphere


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*PaulLewis*
> Crowd encircle alleged 'fascist', chanting 'go home'. He lashes out, says 'come on then' and then is swiftly arrested​





Mr.Bishie said:


>


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

This one looks like trouble

http://www.mail.com/int/news/uk/201...ons-trafalgar-square.html#.1258-stage-hero1-2


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> occupy without the tents. who needs tents when you've got beer


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Paul Lewis* ‏@*PaulLewis*  1m
> Thatcher protest crowd in Traflagar Sq now around 1,000. Weather has roughly halved the numbers. Those left drenched in booze and rain.


 
That's it, I'm told...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> I read about ketteling being used in the ghettos in a book years and years ago, I get a feeling this guy read the same book (the naem of which I forget) but I can't see where he cites his reference.
> 
> _During the Second World War, however, the word was also being used to refer a practice that is more similar to the contemporary police tactic than to large-scale military action. At about the same time as the Battle of Stalingrad was underway, the German armed forces in Warsaw, the capital of occupied Poland, were — in accordance with their government’s policies — attempting to concentrate all the Jews living in the Warsaw ghetto into a very restricted area so it would be easier to “deport” and then to kill them. This area, which was cordoned off with ropes, was nicknamed “the Kettle.”[1]_​
> http://www.flesl.net/Reading/Society/Kettling/Kettling1/kettling1.php


 
There's a reference to it here:

http://books.google.ca/books?id=HFM...#v=onepage&q=the kettle warsaw ghetto&f=false

Sounds a bit different; and it certainly had a different outcome.


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

maomao said:


> If there's one animal on this planet that would be immune to kettling it's the domestic cat.


----------



## cdg (Apr 13, 2013)

Are they rioting yet? Ffs give her a fitting send off.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

cdg said:


> Are they rioting yet? Ffs give her a fitting send off.


 
Send off is Wednesday


----------



## cdg (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Send off is Wednesday



Best thing would be for absolutely nobody to show up, which is my prediction.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

cdg said:


> Best thing would be for absolutely nobody to show up, which is my prediction.


 
I think there will be huge crowds, consisting as much of the curious as the grieving. I hope you're right though.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

cdg said:


> Best thing would be for absolutely nobody to show up, which is my prediction.


 
You're predicting no one's going to turn up? Fancy a bet?


----------



## cdg (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol it really is disgusting to be celebrating the death of an old lady. I hope she suffered those last few months in a 3k a night care home.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 13, 2013)

360 degrees photos

http://www.lewiswhyld.com/arrest-at-the-thatcher-protest-in-trafalgar-square-360-photo/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> 2m​Bottles been thrown, pro thatcher drunk seeming group in fight with demonstrators, police dragging one bleeding guy away


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

BBC finally catches up with, ffs, _Aftonbladet_ from Stockholm (De planerar att "hänga" Thatcher hours ago):



> *Hundreds attend anti-Thatcher protest in London*
> 
> 
> 13 April 2013 Last updated at 21:35 Help
> ...


 
Video focuses on surrounded cops.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

500?


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

You wreak of desperation, cdg.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 500?


 
New maths


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Reuters reported 200 

http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/04/13/us-britain-thatcher-protests-idUSBRE93C0BO20130413

At least they got the party bit right, & not a protest


----------



## cdg (Apr 13, 2013)

Firky said:


> You wreak of desperation, cdg.



???


----------



## Boru (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22137848

The end of this bbc video features a green 'paddy power'  (irish bookmaker) umbrella with 'bobby sands' scrawled on it in black.. is this subervtising?


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 500?


According to the BBC there was only 23 people at the million man march 

Utter cocks.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Still a sound-system in the Square, btw, and a fair number of people...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> ‏@*julesmattsson*
> Fire started in crowd #*thatcher*pic.twitter.com/rJvVv0736h


----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Boru said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22137848
> 
> The end of this bbc video features a green 'paddy power' (irish bookmaker) umbrella with 'bobby sands' scrawled on it in black.. is this subervtising?


 
That's horribly brilliant.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2013)

"Still a spectacle for the tourists" Bravo


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fire started in crowd #*thatcher*pic.twitter.com/rJvVv0736h


 
Saw that, lovely puff of smoke in the Column searchlights, went out.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


> Saw that, lovely puff of smoke in the Column searchlights, went out.


 
It's absolutely fucking pissing it down. What do you expect?


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Is it still raining ?


----------



## Supine (Apr 13, 2013)

Boru said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-22137848
> 
> The end of this bbc video features a green 'paddy power'  (irish bookmaker) umbrella with 'bobby sands' scrawled on it in black.. is this subervtising?



That's fucked up. The reporter talks about 300 people and 'hundreds of police'. While showing about 7 coppers!!!


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It's absolutely fucking pissing it down. What do you expect?


 
It's (still) only drizzling on the South side of the square. Micro-climate?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

You tell me! 

Did you see any fireworks go off 5 mins ago?


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> You tell me!
> 
> Did you see any fireworks go off 5 mins ago?


 
Nope, back indoors...


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

Still seems to be plenty there


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Libertad (Apr 13, 2013)

EDL skirting the edges.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

killer b said:


> this looks ominous...


i'm in that picture


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm in that picture


Are you the one with the red handbag?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not seen any TSG out of vans at Traf Sq yet. Hence, relative calm.


not yet seen any tsg vans? they were there before 6.45.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 13, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Are you the one with the red handbag?


 
Don't be daft. That's his wife.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

lol


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


>


some of those vans had peculiar psu signs, something along the lines of her majesty's police unit xxx


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> Are you the one with the red handbag?


other side of the barriers


----------



## Favelado (Apr 13, 2013)

I remember the big American style SWAT vans from the riots. Any of those mothers knocking around?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> other side of the barriers


 
Hi-vis jacket?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hi-vis jacket?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> some of those vans had peculiar psu signs, something along the lines of her majesty's police unit xxx


 
PSU?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I remember the big American style SWAT vans from the riots. Any of those mothers knocking around?


yes but not today


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> PSU?


police support unit. one police support unit occupies three vans and comprises 18 pcs, 1 inspector and 3 sgts plus drivers.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

What's peculiar about it then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's peculiar about it then?


normally it won't reference the queen. i wish i'd got a picture, but i didn't want another van to run me down so you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

I wish you'd taken a pic as well.


----------



## Boru (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


That's not a camera in your hand there is it?


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

'Beware - riot police hanging around the corner on Charing Cross Road'


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Boru said:


> That's not a camera in your hand there is it?


might have been


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> 'Beware - riot police hanging around the corner on Charing Cross Road'


that's not on charing cross road, it's the bit by the waterstones on trafalgar square which goes round the corner onto the strand on the same side as charing cross station.


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

Boru said:


> That's not a camera in your hand there is it?


He's just pleased to see you.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.itv.com/news/story/2013-04-13/margaret-thatcher-protests/



> This is a party! We don't want Thatcher filth here! Get out of our party, you're not invited!


 
from a guy that looks older than my dad


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not on charing cross road, it's the bit by the waterstones on trafalgar square which goes round the corner onto the strand on the same side as charing cross station.


 
aye and they've been their since about 7pm..


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I wish you'd taken a pic as well.


yeh and i'd have been posting from hospital after talking to a solicitor about suing the police for running me down like a dog.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> that's not on charing cross road, it's the bit by the waterstones on trafalgar square which goes round the corner onto the strand on the same side as charing cross station.


 
Take your word for it, was just copying the tweet it appeared with


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Take your word for it, was just copying the tweet it appeared with


there's a lot of twatter about today.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

Rain stopped (on South side,at least). Square still full-ish.

Single line of yellow-jackets across South side (no-one even think about going down Whitehall)


----------



## Boru (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> might have been


Thats grand, are ye sure ye know how to use it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

Boru said:


> Thats grand, are ye sure ye know how to use it?


reasonably.


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Police are braced for widespread shows of disrespect at Baroness Thatcher’s funeral*
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pol...for-protest-at-Baroness-Thatcher-funeral.html


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

http://www.itv.com/news/story/2013-04-13/margaret-thatcher-protests/


----------



## JimW (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


>


Their pre-intelligence is uncanny!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 13, 2013)

laptop said:


>


out of curiosity, when did showing disrespect to a passing hearse become a matter for the police?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity, when did showing disrespect to a passing hearse become a matter for the police?


 
When it's bricked.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2013)

> @*julesmattsson*
> Short shields stacked in back of police vans and some officers putting their helmets on outside square


----------



## spliff (Apr 13, 2013)

weepiper said:


> http://www.itv.com/news/story/2013-04-13/margaret-thatcher-protests/
> 
> 
> 
> from a guy that looks older than my dad


 
Nice one.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 13, 2013)

Just got home,Brixton suitcase did us all proud.I was disappointed with numbers but everyone there was great.Thank you.


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)

> Jules Mattsson ‏@julesmattsson
> 5m
> Police amassing just outside square with riot helmets on belts and snatch squads getting ready, seem to preparing to clear


----------



## weepiper (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Apr 13, 2013)

Police getting booted and suited up to crack some skulls and spill blood before the end of their shift.


----------



## Callie (Apr 13, 2013)

not enough action for them so far so theyre gonna see who they can poke to get the response they want.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Hmm, wonder which they'll side with in central London.  No, _really_, I don't know.


Some for, some against.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 13, 2013)

Got home a little while ago. Met loads of people including many urbanites. Great atmosphere despite the pissing rain. 2000-3000 people in attendance plus loads more having a breather in local pubs. The scene in the Chandos was mad, singing, chanting, full of great folk.


----------



## pesh (Apr 13, 2013)

i've never seen that many police in and mostly around that area for any demo in my life.
all good fun and well worth going but compared with Brixton on Monday, it all felt a bit forced, proving a point today compared to what was a pretty spontainous celebration outside the Ritzy.
but respect to everyone still out there. we're still around and we're smiling, she isn't.


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 13, 2013)

highlight of the night; handing over empty larger cans to cops. 'did'nt know there would be waiter service'


----------



## laptop (Apr 13, 2013)

> *Jules Mattsson* ‏@*julesmattsson*  1m
> Crowd on strand, grabbing crash barriers to block road, police running ahead #*thatcher* pic.twitter.com/IyK4e3leUx


 
Nickings soon...


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

dupe


----------



## free spirit (Apr 14, 2013)

Marshal37 said:


> highlight of the night; handing over empty larger cans to cops. 'did'nt know there would be waiter service'


straight into the van for finger printing?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 14, 2013)

free spirit said:


> straight into the van for finger printing?



They wish


----------



## Marshal37 (Apr 14, 2013)

free spirit said:


> straight into the van for finger printing?


Prob not but dont really care anyway, the deflated look when they realised they'd been had was worth it


----------



## Ted Striker (Apr 14, 2013)

Did a couple of hours down there earlier...Some pretty ace dedication from those battling the elements. The pair dancing on the National Gallery were something else, ditto their follower who was damn brave in those heels (and glad I saw them both partying later, could have ended in tears  )

Tbf, whilst the whole place seemed to be aware of the potential police onslaught, though when I as there (8-10ish) the agression never came from them (saw them back off from quite a few confrontations too). Seemed to have a policy of letting the fire burn out.

Saw a couple of skirmishes though any aggro was vastly outnumbered by randoms reminding people they're on the same side 

Oh, and some serious cameras on display - saw a few bits of argy bargy with the OB where - after the dust settled - it turned out to be little more than photographers trying to barge their way to the front of a crowd that was merely other photographers assuming something was going on because of the commotion.


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

free spirit said:


> straight into the van for finger printing?


 
I was thinking similar things:

DNA these days, plenty of saliva on an empty tin. But then it would be a pointless exercise though as there'd be no way of telling identifying the samples. More likely they just didn't want people to piss in them and throw the piss filled cans into the ranks of police.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

They can track you already off them radios in your fillings.


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

They can't catch me, I bought some special tablets off Jazzz that are only £80. They not only stop Jews from stealing your wallet but they stop them from tracking you. They taste like domestos.


----------



## punchdrunkme (Apr 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> I was thinking similar things:
> 
> DNA these days, plenty of saliva on an empty tin. But then it would be a pointless exercise though as there'd be no way of telling identifying the samples. More likely they just didn't want people to piss in them and throw the piss filled cans into the ranks of police.


 
Lot of people with have that on record though along with their photos if they've been lifted at demos or doing daft shit as a kid. Even if they've not been charged it's all there even if it's not meant to be. It's alright when things go well, but if a copper gets hurt bad or something they are going to be all over people like a rash. Even information you were there might come back to haunt or at least seriously inconvenience you. Your probably right, but worth thinking about these things.


----------



## Firky (Apr 14, 2013)

punchdrunkme said:


> Lot of people with have that on record though along with their photos if they've been lifted at demos or doing daft shit as a kid. Even if they've not been charged it's all there even if it's not meant to be. It's alright when things go well, but if a copper gets hurt bad or something they are going to be all over people like a rash. Even information you were there might come back to haunt or at least seriously inconvenience you. Your probably right, but worth thinking about these things.


 
Fair point. 

I wouldn't have given them my can, like. I am paranoid about stuff like that.


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 14, 2013)

So everything got a little heavy when people tried to le
ave the square...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2013)

cdg said:


> Best thing would be for absolutely nobody to show up, which is my prediction.


 
It'll be bigger than the crowds that showed up for the Queen Mother, is my prediction.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 14, 2013)

Had a fucking brilliant night tonight - it was almost as good as the mental party we had in Brixton on Monday night 

Loads of urbs there 

Me and MrsDarlingsKiss unfurled the 'The Bitch Is Dead' banner in front of the whole of Trafalgar Square and almost immediately got attacked by three Millwall scummers. All mouth and no trousers. It was funny as fuck cos I got accused of 'not being alive when Thatcher was in power' (I'm 35...but obviously I look young and fit  ) then I was accused of not having a job (I do) then they called my mate a 'paki' and the next thing we know they get a talking to from the Met's finest. Cheerio!

I also got accosted by a "Westminster Heritage Warden" (!!!) for fixing the "Bitch is Dead" banner to the concrete railings. She claimed that under section fucking arsehole sub clause 3,2.5 that we weren't allowed to display an 'advertisement" so we fucked off quickly before the masses of private security got their hands on us. (Do they actually have any powers?)

Despite all the shit it was a great evening out. The only nastyness was when 15 coppers waded in to have a go at the crowd...... and they got quickly kettled by the crowd and ejected and told to fuck off. Cheerio!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 14, 2013)

Just got back. Did not really go down to celebrate the old cunt's death. More with to do with the fact that we do not want Thatchism any more. then thought fuck it, ding dong, and eventually ended up in the Coal Hole pub which was rather fitting!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 14, 2013)

Also great to meet Balbi and a few other urbs


----------



## sptme (Apr 14, 2013)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## discokermit (Apr 14, 2013)

Firky said:


> They can't catch me, I bought some special tablets off Jazzz that are only £80. They not only stop Jews from stealing your wallet but they stop them from tracking you. They taste like domestos.


you've been had.

i've got some that work better than those and they're only fifty quid. pm me.


----------



## harpo (Apr 14, 2013)

We left shortly after the beautiful young woman in the green flamenco frock scaled the National Gallery and went to the Chandos. Earlier, we were in the Moon of the Mall, where the Millwall were crouching.  Absolutely pathetic showing from them.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 14, 2013)

So which I hadn't been working last night


----------



## Fingers (Apr 14, 2013)

beautiful young woman in the green flamenco frock was everywhere  we were, and indeed, she was a beautiful young woman in the green flamenco frock


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm in that picture


 
Where?


----------



## barney_pig (Apr 14, 2013)

harpo said:


> ?..Earlier, we were in the Moon of the Mall, where the Millwall were crouching....


Birthplace of the " trot! Trot! Hippy! Cop!" Game


----------



## peterkro (Apr 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Had a fucking brilliant night tonight - it was almost as good as the mental party we had in Brixton on Monday night
> 
> Loads of urbs there
> 
> ...


 
I think I probably need to go to an Urb meet up so I can put faces to names,I was standing only a few feet from you when that happened and was one of the people who moved in when the knob heads started to try and harass you.I followed them around for a bit and was there when they tried to get the woman who got grabbed trying to get onto the front of the national gallery arrested.Quite a few very angry friends of hers turned up and plod just let her go,cue frothing from Millwall guys.Flat cap fat one threatened me then buggered off.

Getting old does strange things to you,while watching the two original dancers I was torn between ,that's amazing and those young 'uns are going to hurt themselves if they jump off there.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 14, 2013)

glad to see this event has been largely ignored by the media


----------



## Balbi (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, only because it was a good laugh and noone got hurt.


----------



## eoin_k (Apr 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> glad to see this event has been largely ignored by the media


 

I'm not sure how you worked that out.




			
				google news said:
			
		

> About 14,900 results


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 14, 2013)

Was a bit of a non event was it not? maybe the funeral will be a bit more lively...if only making the effort to celebrate her death was as easy as buying a 79p download or giving it large from your armchair on the internet. Fair play to those who did manage to make it out, though reckon those in the pub would have had a much better time toasting her deminse

Hope when the revolution comes it won't be raining


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 14, 2013)

tbh: rather underwhelmed with the numbers yesterday.. great atmosphere though...
Was bemused by the Apprentice boys of Derry marching earlier with a few edl cheerleaders...


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Had a fucking brilliant night tonight - it was almost as good as the mental party we had in Brixton on Monday night
> 
> Loads of urbs there
> 
> ...


so they have any powers? only if you obey them.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

Few things as cringe-inducing as someone going _full geezah:_



DRINK? said:


> Was a bit of a non event was it not? maybe the funeral will be a bit more lively...if only making the effort to celebrate her death was as easy as buying a 79p download or giving it large from your armchair on the internet.


 


DRINK? said:


> yeah but look at the state of them, a couple of hundred millwall fans up for it would really liven things up a bit, can't see them showing up tbh


 


DRINK? said:


> I can't see the point in celebrating some haggard old bints death, but each to their own....does look mightily shit mind, hope there is a lot of booze flying about and the Millwall fans don't turn up for a tear up....could be the shittest party ever


 
(especially when they used to label themselves as a 'public school gangtsa').


----------



## DRINK? (Apr 14, 2013)

ace....as predicatable as it is funny and so off the mark though entertaining non the less....roll on Wednesday these threads keep on giving


----------



## articul8 (Apr 14, 2013)

*ouch, sore head


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

BTW, do we have any reports of _over what_ Milwall fans were fighting each other at Wembley?

I'm liking my theory that it was over Thatcher, more and more...





...until an actual fact comes along to disturb it


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

The BBC has belatedly gone some way to acquiring the basics of arithmetic:




> In other developments:
> 
> A total of 16 people were arrested during protests on Saturday night, as 2-3,000 took part in a demonstration condemning Lady Thatcher in Trafalgar Square, London
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-22077919


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2013)

Good to see shippy, oldgergl and Balbi.


----------



## treelover (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> The BBC has belatedly gone some way to acquiring the basics of arithmetic:


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## ffsear (Apr 14, 2013)

scum


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2013)

I was there

it was funish


just felt a tiny bit meh


----------



## Libertad (Apr 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> scum


 
Get to fuck arsewipe.


----------



## cesare (Apr 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I was there
> 
> it was funish
> 
> ...


That's cos it was wet  Good to see you though!


----------



## ffsear (Apr 14, 2013)

Why do these naughty little activists always look like complete poindexters ?


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> scum


She was, wasn't she? No wonder she's the first PM since Spencer Perceval to inspire spontaneous street celebrations at their death.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Apr 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Why do these naughty little activists always look like complete point dexters ?


huh?


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> huh?


I think our towering political genius has failed to spell Poindexter, an American way of calling someone a nerd IIRC.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

I think the poor thing was trying to say poindexter. Given that he is a US high school jock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Why do these naughty little activists always look like complete point dexters ?


you fucking failure. what would your mum say, if she could slap you now?


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

AKA pseudonym said:


> huh?


...turns out the guy in the PD logo is actually called "Dexter".

Hence burley, buff, proletarian types with well defined muscles are known as "point dexters" from this.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

chilango said:


> ...turns out the guy in the PD logo is actually called "Dexter".
> 
> Hence burley, buff, proletarian types with well defined muscles are known as "point dexters" from this.


As in "I've read your Posadist manifesto and I think you make some great points, Dexter."


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

chilango said:


> Hence burley, buff, proletarian types with well defined muscles are known as "point dexters" from this.


----------



## ffsear (Apr 14, 2013)

JimW said:


> I think our towering political genius has failed to spell Poindexter, an American way of calling someone a nerd IIRC.


 
Not true. Nerds are interesting and have character.   A  "poindexter" (thanks btw)  is a lesser creature.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

ffsear said:


> Not true. Nerds are interesting and have character. A "poindexter" (thanks btw) is a lesser creature.


No, it's true that's what it means. That you misused it as well as misspelled it is besides the point.


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


>



I don't get this, who is she?


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

Kay Burley, revolting Sky News presenter.


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 14, 2013)

chilango said:


> I don't get this, who is she?


Kay Burley, sky/murdoch mouthpiece - nemesis: Ian Bone who is often found heckling her live reports outside parliament.

Burly  - Large and strong; heavily built.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 14, 2013)

cesare said:


> That's cos it was wet  Good to see you though!


Ditto

yeah the weather paid a bit part  but also there wasn't  a real big thing  people were  there for.  it was an amalgamation of things.  plus  i think as much as anyone  felt good about the fact mags is dead  it's sorta a reminder  that right now  it's the same old shit just with a new face.


----------



## chilango (Apr 14, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Kay Burley, sky/murdoch mouthpiece - nemesis: Ian Bone who is often found heckling her live reports outside parliament.
> 
> Burly  - Large and strong; heavily built.



Ah. Gotcha. Never really seen Sky News...


----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

More photos and an editor who's spent all day digging up quotes:

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/inpictures/2013/04/201341417163154754.html


----------



## cantsin (Apr 14, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


>




does anyone know what factions  are involved at the brief punter vs punter brawling at the end ?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Apr 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I was there
> 
> it was funish
> 
> ...


Nearly a whole week had passed, its been done to death in the press, that takes some of the energy out of it.


----------



## JimW (Apr 14, 2013)

laptop said:


> More photos and an editor who's spent all day digging up quotes:
> 
> http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/inpictures/2013/04/201341417163154754.html


It's got Durham as in the north west mind, unless there was another union banner there? Whoops.


----------



## andysays (Apr 14, 2013)

cantsin said:


> does anyone know what factions are involved at the brief punter vs punter brawling at the end ?


 
That'll be the poindexters scrapping with the point dexters.

Again...


----------



## cantsin (Apr 14, 2013)

Shippou-Sensei said: ↑
_I was there

it was funish


just felt a tiny bit meh_​ 



ferrelhadley said:


> Nearly a whole week had passed, its been done to death in the press, that takes some of the energy out of it.


 

the al jazeera photos make it look like a good spirited get together, good spread of ages, lots of smiles, booze flying around, and of course pissing rain ....the fact that it didn't live up to some daft press-hyped/hoped for mass kick off isnt the point imo - the combo of all the party's , the whole Ding Dong hoo ha, the attention given to anti Thatch objectors from Scotland to Brixton, the constant online conflict....all adds up to a significant and encouraging send off from young and old, north and south  (would be nice if weds continued that, it's got to be doubtful)


----------



## where to (Apr 14, 2013)

cantsin said:


> would be nice if weds continued that, it's got to be doubtful


 
i fear they will get the' last word' on Wednesday.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 14, 2013)

my pics http://www.flickr.com/photos/paulietandoori/sets/72157633235364015/


----------



## audiotech (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## laptop (Apr 14, 2013)

audiotech said:


>


 
Sheffield?


----------



## audiotech (Apr 15, 2013)

laptop said:


> Sheffield?


 
A press association image, with no other information with it, so not sure.


----------



## moochedit (Apr 15, 2013)

laptop said:


> Sheffield?


 
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/liverpool-fans-bring-out-anti--1831298


----------



## Maltin (Apr 15, 2013)

audiotech said:


>


That banner doesn't make any sense. They seemed to care enough to make a banner.


----------



## tony.c (Apr 15, 2013)

Maltin said:


> That banner doesn't make any sense. They seemed to care enough to make a banner.


----------



## Maltin (Apr 15, 2013)

tony.c said:


>


Does the logic of the banner make sense to you?


----------



## tony.c (Apr 15, 2013)

They were making a point. And it's great that they did.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 15, 2013)

that class war vid is


----------



## Anudder Oik (Apr 15, 2013)

I find it fucking amazing how the press can get away with turning one tweet from a single misinformed Millwall fan into a news item. He tweeted about getting the treehugging cunts in trafalgar square and got next to no feedback or replies on it, yet the press allowed or rather encouraged the rumour to run.

In the event it was wishful thinking on their part as 3 fat BNP/EDL's turned up and there were some minor scuffles later on. Hardly worth a news story.

The fact is most football fans, whether from Liverpool or not, must detest Thatcher as she detested them.


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

http://tyneandwear.sky.com/news/art...ining-anarchists-in-london-for-thatcher-death

This is interesting and theres more good videos out there too...


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

Also https://soundcloud.com/mattieu-varnham/miner-david-douglas-gives


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

And a rather handsome chap on this; 

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

The Black Hand said:


> And a rather handsome chap on this;
> 
> Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


On what?


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> On what?




Embedded media from this media site is no longer available

  It doesn't let me post it, i do not know why...


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

Embedded media from this media site is no longer available


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 15, 2013)

post edited out as I see TBH has realised he Haz techie gremlins


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it you in a suit?


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

http://  www.  liveleak.  com  /  view?    i=8fe_1365900868


----------



## The Black Hand (Apr 15, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Is it you in a suit?


No


----------



## butchersapron (Apr 15, 2013)

Didn't know you were ever down the pit.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 16, 2013)

Rosie said:
			
		

> My name is Rosie Nobbs. I am a performance artist, poet, and harper. I am the originator of a humorous, non-violent performance based movement called Tactical Frivolity.
> 
> In an act of immense trust and absolute tactical frivolity on Saturday night in Trafalgar square, I dived off a 15 foot ledge over a line of police and into the crowd below. They caught me!
> Normally I let my actions speak for themselves but on this occasion I have decided to speak up.
> ...


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 16, 2013)

Bah she had to be a bloody hippie


----------



## Fingers (Apr 16, 2013)

I must have arrived after she did this!


----------



## where to (Apr 16, 2013)

I really wish people didn't do things like that.


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

laptop said:


> Sheffield?


pretty certain those are Liverpool fans, can't remember who they played last w/end


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 17, 2013)

Streathamite said:


> pretty certain those are Liverpool fans, can't remember who they played last w/end


nor can they


----------



## Streathamite (Apr 17, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> nor can they


Ba-doom-TISH!


----------

